# DAVID YURMAN lovers, show your stacks!



## bosborne23

After a little bit of browsing on here, I noticed there aren't too many threads talking about David Yurman!  I LOVE seeing how other people mix and match their Yurman, especially when other jewelry designers are mixed into the stack. So ladies, show me your Yurman stacks! 
I'll go first!


----------



## kath2

Love the link bracelet--every woman should have a statement link! Can I ask: is it the regular, large or XL?


----------



## bosborne23

kath2 said:


> Love the link bracelet--every woman should have a statement link! Can I ask: is it the regular, large or XL?




It is the medium or regular size for 275$ the price is amazing IMO!! and I completely agree with you, I absolutely love mine!


----------



## vanbruntsa

Mine


----------



## ang2383

Bumping this thread!  I would love to see more DY bracelets!


----------



## bosborne23

ang2383 said:


> Bumping this thread!  I would love to see more DY bracelets!




Thank you! I totally agree!!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## darkangel07760

these stacks are lovely


----------



## suzie w

Love these


----------



## TexasStar

So pretty!


----------



## darkangel07760

I know that they arent super popular, but i am on a budget and i found an anondized black aluminum yurman bangle and i really want it 
I think it would stack very well!


----------



## Jasmine K.

I can't wait to join the club. I'm so in love with these pieces.


----------



## LawQT1908

darkangel07760 said:


> I know that they arent super popular, but i am on a budget and i found an anondized black aluminum yurman bangle and i really want it
> I think it would stack very well!




I think it will look nice in a stack as well. Please post pics if you decide to get it


----------



## darkangel07760

LawQT1908 said:


> I think it will look nice in a stack as well. Please post pics if you decide to get it



I want to get it, but a good point made by a fellow tpf'er is that it is made of aluminum which would dent? It is made of solid aluminum though.. I have a solid aluminum mecklace that I have beaten up a bit and held up well. So I wonder...


----------



## jenna_foo

My stack today


----------



## LawQT1908

jenna_foo said:


> View attachment 2542623
> 
> 
> My stack today




Lovely!


----------



## jenna_foo

Today's DY stack:


----------



## outlawtw

Great thread!  I'm in!


----------



## bosborne23

YAY! I LOVE seeing all these beautiful stacks!!! &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## eddilicious

Hello,
Just posted these pics to the DY spiritual bead thread but I thought I'd share here too. Thanks.


----------



## outlawtw

Today's DY stack.


----------



## ang2383

Here's mine!  7mm amethyst moonlight ice and 7mm blue topaz along with my crossover ring and 10mm prasiolite moonlight ice.  Sorry, this picture doesn't do the faceted gemstones any justice since you can't really see the color.


----------



## bosborne23

outlawtw said:


> Today's DY stack.




Love those bracelets!!!


----------



## smalls

ang2383 said:


> Here's mine!  7mm amethyst moonlight ice and 7mm blue topaz along with my crossover ring and 10mm prasiolite moonlight ice.  Sorry, this picture doesn't do the faceted gemstones any justice since you can't really see the color.



Love this!  You have some beautiful bracelets ang!


----------



## smalls

Sometimes I feel like crazy bracelet lady.  Here is one my stacks.  I have a couple 4mm large kids cables, some 3 mm cables, and some other ones as well.  I like mixing metals or sometimes I wear all gold.  This particular stack is all 4mm cables.


----------



## smalls

smalls said:


> Sometimes I feel like crazy bracelet lady.  Here is one my stacks.  I have a couple 4mm large kids cables, some 3 mm cables, and some other ones as well.  I like mixing metals or sometimes I wear all gold.  This particular stack is all 4mm cables.



Here is a mixture of 5,4,3 mm cables and a renaissance bangle.


----------



## smalls

smalls said:


> Sometimes I feel like crazy bracelet lady.  Here is one my stacks.  I have a couple 4mm large kids cables, some 3 mm cables, and some other ones as well.  I like mixing metals or sometimes I wear all gold.  This particular stack is all 4mm cables.



Here is a stack of 3,4,5 mm cables


----------



## smalls

smalls said:


> Sometimes I feel like crazy bracelet lady.  Here is one my stacks.  I have a couple 4mm large kids cables, some 3 mm cables, and some other ones as well.  I like mixing metals or sometimes I wear all gold.  This particular stack is all 4mm cables.



Here is a 3,4 mm cable and a bead bracelet


----------



## smalls

smalls said:


> Sometimes I feel like crazy bracelet lady.  Here is one my stacks.  I have a couple 4mm large kids cables, some 3 mm cables, and some other ones as well.  I like mixing metals or sometimes I wear all gold.  This particular stack is all 4mm cables.



I can't take complete credit for this stack since the Chanel bracelet is not mine I was trying it on and taking a pic since I thought it looked nice.  All the dy is mine though.  Its 3 and 4 mm cables.


----------



## ang2383

Woohoo! Thanks smalls for posting your stacks!   I love every single one of them!   It's great you have such variety and we can see the different DY styles.


----------



## ang2383

smalls said:


> I can't take complete credit for this stack since the Chanel bracelet is not mine I was trying it on and taking a pic since I thought it looked nice.  All the dy is mine though.  Its 3 and 4 mm cables.



Oh the chanel bracelet is very pretty!!!!  I want!!!


----------



## smalls

smalls said:


> Sometimes I feel like crazy bracelet lady.  Here is one my stacks.  I have a couple 4mm large kids cables, some 3 mm cables, and some other ones as well.  I like mixing metals or sometimes I wear all gold.  This particular stack is all 4mm cables.



And the final pic that I found on my iPhone.. 4 mm cables and a big renaissance bracelet. I actually just wear the renaissance alone since it's so large I feel like it looks weird next to the 4mms but I took this pic to show the contrast in size.


----------



## smalls

ang2383 said:


> Woohoo! Thanks smalls for posting your stacks!   I love every single one of them!   It's great you have such variety and we can see the different DY styles.



Thanks ang!  These bracelets are so addictive especially since you can keep layering them up!


----------



## outlawtw

bosborne23 said:


> Love those bracelets!!!


Thanks!


----------



## outlawtw

Today's stack.  I am having too much fun with this thread


----------



## bosborne23

outlawtw said:


> today's stack.  I am having too much fun with this thread




love!


----------



## restricter

My lil stack.


----------



## couturequeen

My stack


----------



## couturequeen

Another one!


----------



## kath2

Outlaw, what is the size of your link bracelet, and do you know the price? Thank you!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

couturequeen said:


> Another one!




I love the big bracelet!  What's it called?


----------



## couturequeen

Buckeyemommy said:


> I love the big bracelet!  What's it called?




Kelly Dog!


----------



## outlawtw

kath2 said:


> Outlaw, what is the size of your link bracelet, and do you know the price? Thank you!


Hey!  I got it 3 years ago from Neiman Marcus - it was $275, I think?  I think it's the medium.


----------



## outlawtw

bosborne23 said:


> love!


Thank you, bosborne!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Gorgeous stacks ladies!! Keep them coming!!


----------



## smalls

I went a little bracelet crazy today.  My arm felt heavier than normal...


----------



## bosborne23

smalls said:


> I went a little bracelet crazy today.  My arm felt heavier than normal...




Omg LOVE! Love the mix of silver and gold too!!!! &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## smalls

bosborne23 said:


> Omg LOVE! Love the mix of silver and gold too!!!! &#128525;&#128525;



Thank you so much!  Usually I just wear the 3 gold or the 4 silver but today just put them all on!


----------



## couturequeen

My stack


----------



## pinkny

I always loved Yurman and now I finally have some!!  I'm addicted. What do you think are other versatile pieces I should buy?


----------



## Buckeyemommy

pinkny said:


> View attachment 2573403
> 
> 
> I always loved Yurman and now I finally have some!!  I'm addicted. What do you think are other versatile pieces I should buy?




Sooo pretty!


----------



## jenna_foo

pinkny said:


> View attachment 2573403
> 
> 
> I always loved Yurman and now I finally have some!!  I'm addicted. What do you think are other versatile pieces I should buy?




Lovely!!!!


----------



## jenna_foo

smalls said:


> I went a little bracelet crazy today.  My arm felt heavier than normal...




Love your collection. Go crazy all you want!


----------



## charleston-mom

Does a new ring count?  It's not a stack. But I bought it today.


----------



## charleston-mom

Prasiolite. Don't know what I was thinking. Ha ha!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

charleston-mom said:


> Prasiolite. Don't know what I was thinking. Ha ha!
> 
> View attachment 2578529




That is gorgeous. I have a couple of bracelets. Hoping for a ring someday.


----------



## darkangel07760

has anyone here ever bought a mens DY bracelet?  I was curious about the small armory bracelet http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/david-yurman-armory-extra-small-link-bracelet?ID=923495&CategoryID=1002107#fn=spp%3D29%26ppp%3D96%26sp%3DNull%26rid%3DNull , but chickened out and bought a bobcat claw pendant and chain http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...yID=1002108#fn=spp=15&ppp=96&sp=Null&rid=Null

I was worried (since I ordered it online) that it would be too big for me.  My wrist is 6 1/2"... would a men's medium fit me?  I will be in SF Saturday, I might have time to stop in and check.  But if anyone has had any experience with trying on/wearing DY men's bracelets I would love to hear some feedback


----------



## Jasmine K.

I officially joined the club last week! I can't wait to wear my bangles out.


----------



## MintWardrobe

I am so thrilled to see this thread!  I have been looking at the cable bracelets for years - mostly the 3mm and 4mm ones.

My question is about the size of the bracelets for my wrist size.  I have a larger 7.5" wrist and wasn't sure if they sold them in my size.

Any help finding one to fit me would be sweet!


----------



## couturequeen

MintWardrobe said:


> I am so thrilled to see this thread!  I have been looking at the cable bracelets for years - mostly the 3mm and 4mm ones.
> 
> My question is about the size of the bracelets for my wrist size.  I have a larger 7.5" wrist and wasn't sure if they sold them in my size.
> 
> Any help finding one to fit me would be sweet!



If you haven't found the right size in a store, you should inquire about special ordering with a sales associate or get your piece from DY directly by contacting one of their personal shoppers. I ordered the right size for me through Nordstrom. It only took a few weeks to receive it. DY has large as well as XL available online but you'll get more options if you contact them about a specific style.


----------



## anthonyroman06

bosborne23 said:


> After a little bit of browsing on here, I noticed there aren't too many threads talking about David Yurman!  I LOVE seeing how other people mix and match their Yurman, especially when other jewelry designers are mixed into the stack. So ladies, show me your Yurman stacks!
> I'll go first!
> 
> View attachment 2477690
> 
> 
> View attachment 2477692



I agree with you, there are not too much thread related to David yurman. In the picture the bracelet is looking great. I think it is the medium size and it suits great in your hand. And also the watch in the second picture is looking nice with bracelet. I want to know about the price of the watch?


----------



## MintWardrobe

couturequeen said:


> If you haven't found the right size in a store, you should inquire about special ordering with a sales associate or get your piece from DY directly by contacting one of their personal shoppers. I ordered the right size for me through Nordstrom. It only took a few weeks to receive it. DY has large as well as XL available online but you'll get more options if you contact them about a specific style.



Thank you so much!


----------



## bosborne23

anthonyroman06 said:


> I agree with you, there are not too much thread related to David yurman. In the picture the bracelet is looking great. I think it is the medium size and it suits great in your hand. And also the watch in the second picture is looking nice with bracelet. I want to know about the price of the watch?




Thank you so much!!!! And I just PM'ed you about Michele watch prices!! &#128522;


----------



## WillstarveforLV

charleston-mom said:


> Prasiolite. Don't know what I was thinking. Ha ha!
> 
> View attachment 2578529


 
You were thinking great!! Lovely, beautiful ring! I don't see too many albion rings in the round shape! I bought the exact same ring while I was on vacation in Barbados and I really have enjoyed wearing! Hope you do too  charleston-mom - looks great on you!


----------



## mashedpotato

So beautiful. I can't stop opening this thread.


----------



## lindamc

Love this thread...I'm going to take some photos of mine to post.  I especially love the ones where the link bracelets are mixed with the cables.


----------



## Tawni192

Hi guys, this is my first post. I have always enjoyed reading and looking at everyone else's discussion/items. I love all things David Yurman and wanted to share my bracelets. I mix and match, stack and wear in singles...depending on the mood. 

I have the following David Yurman bracelets:

10mm Cable Classics Garnet 
10mm Cable Classics Diamonds and White Gold
7mm Cable Classics Bracelet Diamonds and White Gold
7mm Cable Classics Garnet
10mm Cable Double X Cable Bracelet Amethyst
All Silver Elements Bead Bracelet 
Red Coral Spiritual Beads' Stone

...I have to continue in another reply to add the other pictures.


----------



## Tawni192

...continued from above. 

I have the following David Yurman bracelets:

10mm Cable Classics Garnet 
10mm Cable Classics Diamonds and White Gold
7mm Cable Classics Bracelet Diamonds and White Gold
7mm Cable Classics Garnet
10mm Cable Double X Cable Bracelet Amethyst
All Silver Elements Bead Bracelet 
Red Coral Spiritual Beads' Stone


----------



## darkangel07760

Tawni192 said:


> ...continued from above.
> 
> I have the following David Yurman bracelets:
> 
> 10mm Cable Classics Garnet
> 10mm Cable Classics Diamonds and White Gold
> 7mm Cable Classics Bracelet Diamonds and White Gold
> 7mm Cable Classics Garnet
> 10mm Cable Double X Cable Bracelet Amethyst
> All Silver Elements Bead Bracelet
> Red Coral Spiritual Beads' Stone


 
WOOO love it


----------



## LawQT1908

Tawni192 said:


> Hi guys, this is my first post. I have always enjoyed reading and looking at everyone else's discussion/items. I love all things David Yurman and wanted to share my bracelets. I mix and match, stack and wear in singles...depending on the mood.
> 
> I have the following David Yurman bracelets:
> 
> 10mm Cable Classics Garnet
> 10mm Cable Classics Diamonds and White Gold
> 7mm Cable Classics Bracelet Diamonds and White Gold
> 7mm Cable Classics Garnet
> 10mm Cable Double X Cable Bracelet Amethyst
> All Silver Elements Bead Bracelet
> Red Coral Spiritual Beads' Stone
> 
> ...I have to continue in another reply to add the other pictures.




Love all of your pieces!!!

Thanks for sharing


----------



## sgj99

Tawni192 said:


> Hi guys, this is my first post. I have always enjoyed reading and looking at everyone else's discussion/items. I love all things David Yurman and wanted to share my bracelets. I mix and match, stack and wear in singles...depending on the mood.
> 
> I have the following David Yurman bracelets:
> 
> 10mm Cable Classics Garnet
> 10mm Cable Classics Diamonds and White Gold
> 7mm Cable Classics Bracelet Diamonds and White Gold
> 7mm Cable Classics Garnet
> 10mm Cable Double X Cable Bracelet Amethyst
> All Silver Elements Bead Bracelet
> Red Coral Spiritual Beads' Stone
> 
> ...I have to continue in another reply to add the other pictures.


 


Tawni192 said:


> ...continued from above.
> 
> I have the following David Yurman bracelets:
> 
> 10mm Cable Classics Garnet
> 10mm Cable Classics Diamonds and White Gold
> 7mm Cable Classics Bracelet Diamonds and White Gold
> 7mm Cable Classics Garnet
> 10mm Cable Double X Cable Bracelet Amethyst
> All Silver Elements Bead Bracelet
> Red Coral Spiritual Beads' Stone


 
holy cow!!!  absolutely gorgeous collection of bracelets, cuffs, and your DY watch.  love it all!


----------



## smalls

Tawni192 said:


> Hi guys, this is my first post. I have always enjoyed reading and looking at everyone else's discussion/items. I love all things David Yurman and wanted to share my bracelets. I mix and match, stack and wear in singles...depending on the mood.
> 
> I have the following David Yurman bracelets:
> 
> 10mm Cable Classics Garnet
> 10mm Cable Classics Diamonds and White Gold
> 7mm Cable Classics Bracelet Diamonds and White Gold
> 7mm Cable Classics Garnet
> 10mm Cable Double X Cable Bracelet Amethyst
> All Silver Elements Bead Bracelet
> Red Coral Spiritual Beads' Stone
> 
> ...I have to continue in another reply to add the other pictures.



Wow for your first post this was an excellent one!  I love all of your pieces.  They mix and match so well together.


----------



## Josephine11

Here is my stack


----------



## munkeebag81

pinkny said:


> View attachment 2573403
> 
> 
> I always loved Yurman and now I finally have some!!  I'm addicted. What do you think are other versatile pieces I should buy?




can I asked what size are these bracelets?


----------



## smalls

Josephine11 said:


> Here is my stack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2609352



Gorgeous stack of bracelets!


----------



## jenna_foo

Today's stack


----------



## Buckeyemommy

My modest stack.


----------



## jenna_foo

Buckeyemommy said:


> My modest stack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2632333




Looks amazing!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

jenna_foo said:


> Looks amazing!




Thx!  I'm hooked.


----------



## sgj99

Buckeyemommy said:


> My modest stack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2632333


 
your modest stack is gorgeous!  love it.  i only have one small cuff but i'm hooked too and know there are more in my future.


----------



## Tawni192

Buckeyemommy said:


> My modest stack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2632333


They are lovely!


----------



## Tawni192

darkangel07760 said:


> WOOO love it


Thank you.


----------



## Tawni192

LawQT1908 said:


> Love all of your pieces!!!
> 
> Thanks for sharing


Thank you and it was my pleasure. 
I enjoy all of the pictures that everyone post.


----------



## Tawni192

sgj99 said:


> holy cow!!!  absolutely gorgeous collection of bracelets, cuffs, and your DY watch.  love it all!


Thanks so much! I love the watch too, and now wish that I had gotten the 38MM.


----------



## Tawni192

smalls said:


> Wow for your first post this was an excellent one!  I love all of your pieces.  They mix and match so well together.


Thank you! Bracelets have always be my favorite piece of jewelry.


----------



## Tawni192

Josephine11 said:


> Here is my stack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2609352


Very nice...I just love the bracelet with the paved diamond station in the middle.


----------



## Stacey D

Love all of these. I'm thinking of purchasing a David Yurman bracelet.


----------



## darkangel07760

For anyone interested that lives near the San Francisco Bloomingdales... They are having a David Yurman trunk show on June 5th from 6-8.  See ya there!


----------



## IceDancer

Hi! I am new to posting but not new to the forum. Can anyone authenticate this ring? I have numerous DY bracelets and crossover rings (from Saks, Bloomies, Nordstrom, DY, etc) but I got this on eBay. I don't have any albion/cerise rings.

The seller assures me it's real and encourages me to take to DY - which I planned to anyway. 
I'm afraid of the clerk being uppity about only buying from authorized retailers.

The hallmark does look different than the current model, but I know DY changes it up.

Sorry to hijak this post!


----------



## shoes319

couturequeen said:


> My stack


love this combo!


----------



## Tawni192

I don't care how many DY you own, you can never get enough of looking at everyone's collection. I love it ladies, keep them coming!


----------



## LVoeletters

I wanted to add David yurman but I don't know what pairs well with my Cartier pieces? Does anyone stack with Cartier ?


----------



## swee7bebe

Bumping this thread because I just got my first two David Yurman pieces.  I guess I'm really late to the party because I don't see many posts on David Yurman around here.


----------



## Tygriss

swee7bebe said:


> Bumping this thread because I just got my first two David Yurman pieces.  I guess I'm really late to the party because I don't see many posts on David Yurman around here.



I haven't seen many posts either, but I still love my DY! Here's my stack from 3 yrs ago. I've added another 5mm, a charm to the charm bracelet and a necklace to my collection since then... 







What did you get?


----------



## swee7bebe

I got these two bracelets to stack with my Michele watch. I'm itching for some more!!! I really want the gold/silver large oval chain.


----------



## Tygriss

OOo! DY does look great with Michelle! Loving the face on yours!


----------



## happibug

swee7bebe said:


> View attachment 2982415
> 
> 
> I got these two bracelets to stack with my Michele watch. I'm itching for some more!!! I really want the gold/silver large oval chain.




Your new bracelets look wonderful with your beautiful watch! I've been browsing for some DY bracelets to stack with my Michele watch as well (diamond deco w/ white MOP face). I love the ones you chose!


----------



## foursquare1

I'll be getting a bracelet soon and will try to remember to share it on here!


----------



## Swtshan7

A few weeks ago added a new one to my stack


----------



## darkangel07760

just ordered a new Yurman cuff when it gets here I will post a stack pic!


----------



## cmars

darkangel07760 said:


> just ordered a new Yurman cuff when it gets here I will post a stack pic!


Did you get it?? I'm living vicariously through others


----------



## cmars

swee7bebe said:


> View attachment 2982415
> 
> 
> I got these two bracelets to stack with my Michele watch. I'm itching for some more!!! I really want the gold/silver large oval chain.


Very pretty! do you have any issues with the buckle hook snagging on stuff?


----------



## swee7bebe

cmars said:


> Very pretty! do you have any issues with the buckle hook snagging on stuff?



No, it has never snagged on anything.  I read reviews that it has happened to some people but I've been fine.  I love this bracelet...so simple and elegant.


----------



## cmars

Thanks Swee7bebe. I go back and forth with the buckle and the gold cap with the gemstone, such a tough decision.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Loving all the DY here!!  here is my contribution for the day


----------



## alice87

WillstarveforLV said:


> Loving all the DY here!!  here is my contribution for the day



Is it aquamarine? I love how all three of these stacks look together.


----------



## alice87

Buckeyemommy said:


> My modest stack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2632333



I love smoky and pearls together!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

alice87 said:


> Is it aquamarine? I love how all three of these stacks look together.


 
Thanks so much! Both the ring and bracelet are prasiolite - has a very light neutral green tint/hue to it.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

WillstarveforLV said:


> Loving all the DY here!!  here is my contribution for the day




Ohhh, love that ring. Stack is gorgeous too. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Buckeyemommy

alice87 said:


> I love smoky and pearls together!




Thx!  [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Buckeyemommy said:


> Ohhh, love that ring. Stack is gorgeous too. [emoji173]&#65039;


 
Thank you Buckeyemommy - was admiring your stack as well! Smokey quartz I assume!


----------



## Swtshan7

NIce! I got that diamond buckle one over the weekend


----------



## alice87

WillstarveforLV said:


> Thanks so much! Both the ring and bracelet are prasiolite - has a very light neutral green tint/hue to it.



Right, I keep forgetting he likes this stone, and not aquamarine.


----------



## cmars

I'm excited for mine to arrive! I got the 5mm cable with amethyst & diamonds.


----------



## Cfon

Labyrinth and Renaissance


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Cfon said:


> Labyrinth and Renaissance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3013677




Gorgeous!!  All of it. [emoji7]


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Cfon said:


> Labyrinth and Renaissance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3013677



Oh my!! That Labyrinth


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Here is my black 11mm onyx Albion ring and my diamond Renaissance crossover ring:


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Here is my 4 row onyx/black diamond/gold confetti ring - just got it in Bahamas this past March


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Here are my petite cerise Albion rings in prasiolite and pearl both with diamonds ; the pearl ring is from Bahamas and prasiolite from Barbados ( think discontinued now)


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Here are my cable cigar rings; yellow citrine stone was an outlet find and the all silver is from Barbados, I believe both are discontinued. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Swtshan7 said:


> A few weeks ago added a new one to my stack



Love this stack!


----------



## SunBunny




----------



## alice87

SunBunny said:


> View attachment 3014424



Very nice stack!


----------



## SunBunny

alice87 said:


> Very nice stack!




Thank you!


----------



## uhpharm01

eddilicious said:


> Hello,
> Just posted these pics to the DY spiritual bead thread but I thought I'd share here too. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2559700
> 
> 
> View attachment 2559701


Pretty.  Why is the name of the bracelet in the center? TIA.


----------



## eddilicious

uhpharm01 said:


> Pretty.  Why is the name of the bracelet in the center? TIA.



Thanks! I believe it is called the Oval Large Link Bracelet with Gold - still available on the DY website. 
Here is the link http://www.davidyurman.com/products...tml?lpos=IS-1&item=bc0132 s8zzz&source=search


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Here are my cable onyx and cable black diamond station bracelets


----------



## uhpharm01

eddilicious said:


> Thanks! I believe it is called the Oval Large Link Bracelet with Gold - still available on the DY website.
> Here is the link http://www.davidyurman.com/products...tml?lpos=IS-1&item=bc0132 s8zzz&source=search




Thanks!


----------



## Cfon




----------



## Buckeyemommy

WillstarveforLV said:


> Here are my cable onyx and cable black diamond station bracelets




Lovely!  Love the clic clac too. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Cfon said:


> View attachment 3017400




Beautiful!  Really intrigued by the last bracelet. Will to try one on sometime. [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Adai




----------



## kbcrew

Anyone here purchased a DY preloved? If so where did you get it authenticated? I just purchased my 1st bracelet from yoogi's closet and would like someone to help confirm its authentic. I posted on the jewelry authentication thread, but it seems like nobody replies back :/


----------



## Mcandy

kbcrew said:


> Anyone here purchased a DY preloved? If so where did you get it authenticated? I just purchased my 1st bracelet from yoogi's closet and would like someone to help confirm its authentic. I posted on the jewelry authentication thread, but it seems like nobody replies back :/



I bought a DY ring from yoogis too but I didnt  bother to authenticate anymore...i know yoogis is a reputable site...and the ring looks well made as well..the hallmark is well inscribed as it should be. I tried researching using google and everything points to being legit...


----------



## kbcrew

Mcandy said:


> I bought a DY ring from yoogis too but I didnt  bother to authenticate anymore...i know yoogis is a reputable site...and the ring looks well made as well..the hallmark is well inscribed as it should be. I tried researching using google and everything points to being legit...




Thanks for the tip  
I'll do some research and maybe I'll go to a store and compare. Thanks!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

kbcrew said:


> Anyone here purchased a DY preloved? If so where did you get it authenticated? I just purchased my 1st bracelet from yoogi's closet and would like someone to help confirm its authentic. I posted on the jewelry authentication thread, but it seems like nobody replies back :/




I purchased from eBay once (not sure I would again). It looked legit but I took it to my local jeweler who sells DY and he said he couldn't be 100% sure but it looked good to him. 

I agree with other poster regarding Yoogi's. I purchased there before and they are reputable.


----------



## suzy7676

I know this is an old thread but I have a question for you....how does the 5mm 18kt gold cable feel?  Does it give like the silver?  I'm looking at getting one (don't live near a boutique so can't go try on yet!) but I was wondering if they are flexible for getting on and off like the silver. Thanks!


----------



## WalkingBeauty

Hey Guys,
I've finally joined the DY club. MH bought me this one for my birthday this year! I love it! Except I can't figure out how to post a picture. AHHHH


----------



## WalkingBeauty

WalkingBeauty said:


> Hey Guys,
> I've finally joined the DY club. MH bought me this one for my birthday this year! I love it! Except I can't figure out how to post a picture. AHHHH








[/IMG]
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## WalkingBeauty

Ok, let's see if this works!


----------



## tanya1729

Not a stack YET! But I just got my first david yurman bracelet for my 24th birthday yesterday. 

I have been buying bags, wallets, leather goods for the past few years and felt my collection was close to complete and decided to get my first piece of expensive jewelry yesterday. I am OBSESSED!!! I absolutely love it and can't wait to buy more!! It was such a great experience in the store too! 

I'm already planning my next purchase! I want a stack!

Here is my 5mm onyx and diamond cable classic!


----------



## leechiyong

tanya1729 said:


> Not a stack YET! But I just got my first david yurman bracelet for my 24th birthday yesterday.
> 
> I have been buying bags, wallets, leather goods for the past few years and felt my collection was close to complete and decided to get my first piece of expensive jewelry yesterday. I am OBSESSED!!! I absolutely love it and can't wait to buy more!! It was such a great experience in the store too!
> 
> I'm already planning my next purchase! I want a stack!
> 
> Here is my 5mm onyx and diamond cable classic!
> 
> View attachment 3121120
> View attachment 3121121


Looks great on you!  Such an elegant piece!

I've become obsessed with jewelry too after year of collecting bags and SLGs.  It's such a slippery slope, lol!  It's so hard to not go out and make my jewelry collection as robust as my purses in one fell swoop.


----------



## tanya1729

leechiyong said:


> Looks great on you!  Such an elegant piece!
> 
> I've become obsessed with jewelry too after year of collecting bags and SLGs.  It's such a slippery slope, lol!  It's so hard to not go out and make my jewelry collection as robust as my purses in one fell swoop.




Thank you so much! I adore it!!!!!! I just want to buy more and more now it's addicting! I want a nice DY stack snd one day a Cartier love! Those are my goals


----------



## uhpharm01

outlawtw said:


> Today's stack.  I am having too much fun with this thread


Hi there how do you like you large oval link bracelet ? TIA I'm thinking about buying one.


----------



## outlawtw

Hi!  I really like it!  I've had it almost 5 years, and my only complaint is that I need to polish it more than the cuffs, but my stack doesn't look right without it . Happy shopping!


----------



## uhpharm01

Swtshan7 said:


> A few weeks ago added a new one to my stack



Hi there what is the name of the bracelet that is the second one from the left side of your photo? Thank you


----------



## uhpharm01

I tried this bracelet on the other day.


----------



## uhpharm01

SunBunny said:


> View attachment 3014424



Hi there 
How long have you had the bracelet on the far right right next to your watch?  Thank you.


----------



## SunBunny

uhpharm01 said:


> Hi there
> How long have you had the bracelet on the far right right next to your watch?  Thank you.


 
Hi uhpharm01, I've had it for over one year now. I don't wear it every day since it is just a tad bit long for me (compared to the bracelet in the middle).


----------



## uhpharm01

SunBunny said:


> Hi uhpharm01, I've had it for over one year now. I don't wear it every day since it is just a tad bit long for me (compared to the bracelet in the middle).



I was only asking because I tried on the same bracelet but it looked like it needed to be polished


----------



## SunBunny

uhpharm01 said:


> I was only asking because I tried on the same bracelet but it looked like it needed to be polished







Oh ok! Well this Yurman bracelet (the left chunky one) I bought a few months ago was tarnished at the store but when I purchased it the SA polished it and told me that it can happen when it's been sitting in the case. I mentioned that I will be wearing it everyday (which I have been) and she mentioned that if I do that, I won't really need to polish it and I haven't yet. I have never taken that one off since I purchased it a few months ago.


----------



## uhpharm01

SunBunny said:


> View attachment 3123439
> 
> 
> Oh ok! Well this Yurman bracelet (the left chunky one) I bought a few months ago was tarnished at the store but when I purchased it the SA polished it and told me that it can happen when it's been sitting in the case. I mentioned that I will be wearing it everyday (which I have been) and she mentioned that if I do that, I won't really need to polish it and I haven't yet. I have never taken that one off since I purchased it a few months ago.



thanks sunbunny. I love all of your bracelets. I see what you are talking about. I just love that chunky bracelet.


----------



## katkrack

SunBunny said:


> View attachment 3123439
> 
> 
> Oh ok! Well this Yurman bracelet (the left chunky one) I bought a few months ago was tarnished at the store but when I purchased it the SA polished it and told me that it can happen when it's been sitting in the case. I mentioned that I will be wearing it everyday (which I have been) and she mentioned that if I do that, I won't really need to polish it and I haven't yet. I have never taken that one off since I purchased it a few months ago.



Love the chunky bracelet and your watch! What's the name of the bracelet? Did it come in gold or two tone?


----------



## uhpharm01

katkrack said:


> Love the chunky bracelet and your watch! What's the name of the bracelet? Did it come in gold or two tone?



deleted post


----------



## LovEmAll

My stack..I often mix and match with other arm candy


----------



## SunBunny

katkrack said:


> Love the chunky bracelet and your watch! What's the name of the bracelet? Did it come in gold or two tone?


 
Thank you! They are my everyday pieces =) My bracelet is the curb chain small link bracelet. Here's the link to it: http://www.davidyurman.com/products...bracelet-b11109-ss.html?lpos=IS-1&item=b11109 sszzz&source=search


I haven't taken it off since the day I purchased it. It stays on, whereas I remove my watch every night. The size of these links are perfect for me. There is another version of the same style bracelet with larger links that looks beautiful as well. I haven't seen this same style bracelet in gold or two tone, but I'd definitely be in trouble if I ever do!


----------



## tanya1729

After 1 bracelet I'm already planning my next! I just saw this one online I never knew they had it so I didn't get to look at it when I made the trip to the store!

http://www.davidyurman.com/products...html?lpos=PLP-17&item=b09158dsbabd&source=plp

Does anyone have the cable classics bracelet with the black pave diamonds?

I would love to know your thoughts and if you could share pictures!!!!!


----------



## aa12

What do you all think of this ring for everyday use? http://www.neimanmarcus.com/David-Y...-Quartz-Diamonds-and-Gold/prod65110002/p.prod

Or do you guys think the 11mm is more wearable for everyday?

Would love to know your thoughts!


----------



## foursquare1

aa12 said:


> What do you all think of this ring for everyday use? http://www.neimanmarcus.com/David-Y...-Quartz-Diamonds-and-Gold/prod65110002/p.prod
> 
> Or do you guys think the 11mm is more wearable for everyday?
> 
> Would love to know your thoughts!



It says the page is not available!!


----------



## aa12

foursquare1 said:


> It says the page is not available!!



Thanks for letting me know! 
Hopefully this one works now!

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...784346&Quantity=1&seqNo=6&EXTRA_PARAMETER=BAG

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...MIO-RT-POC|RR-CMIO|prodrec_pdpza|RR&choiceId=


----------



## aa12

I think its still not working;

hopefully this does;

http://www.davidyurman.com/products...-gemstone-r06910ds8.html?item=R06910DS8ASQDI#

http://www.davidyurman.com/products...tml?lpos=PLP-5&item=r06793ds8asqdi&source=plp


----------



## CoastalCouture

aa12 said:


> I think its still not working;
> 
> hopefully this does;
> 
> http://www.davidyurman.com/products...-gemstone-r06910ds8.html?item=R06910DS8ASQDI#
> 
> http://www.davidyurman.com/products...tml?lpos=PLP-5&item=r06793ds8asqdi&source=plp


I like the smaller one for daily wear and I like it as shown with the champagne citrine. I like the other faceted stones too, the garnet and the smokey quartz. I am less fond of the faceted gold dome.

Gorgeous rings! Good luck with your decision.


----------



## aa12

CoastalCouture said:


> I like the smaller one for daily wear and I like it as shown with the champagne citrine. I like the other faceted stones too, the garnet and the smokey quartz. I am less fond of the faceted gold dome.
> 
> Gorgeous rings! Good luck with your decision.



Thank you! I tend to like statement pieces and I went to try the ring on a few weeks ago, but they didnt have any in my size in the 14mm, only the 11mm and the sales associate who was helping me agreed and said its more wearable for daily use..


----------



## foursquare1

aa12 said:


> Thank you! I tend to like statement pieces and I went to try the ring on a few weeks ago, but they didnt have any in my size in the 14mm, only the 11mm and the sales associate who was helping me agreed and said its more wearable for daily use..



I agree that the 11mm is more appropriate for daily wear. The 14mm is definitely a statement ring as opposed to everyday! Beautiful ring!


----------



## tanya1729

I'm thinking of getting the cable buckle with diamonds to go with my new cable classics onyx and diamond bracelet!

Does anyone have the cable buckle bracelet? Do you like it? I think they will be a great pair!

Now I'm going to ask a dumb question, how do you put it on!!!! I can't go into the store to see so I'll be ordering over the phone. The buckle actually works and then do you just open it and put it on like the regular cable classic?

Thank you guys so much for your thoughts I'll post pics when I get my new bracelet!


----------



## uhpharm01

I just noticed that the clasped on the David yurman is bigger then on Tiffany


----------



## tanya1729

I got my new cable buckle bracelet in the mail today!!!

Anyone who has this, I'm super nervous about opening and closing it and am having a hard time getting it on and off. How do you guys do this? It's so different from from my regular classic bracelet. 

I think I'm really nervous about hurting the bracelet. When I went in the store my SA told me to always pinch the classic bracelet diagonally so it doesn't put tension on the bottom of the cable. It's hard to do this to open the buckle one. Let me know your thoughts guys!!! Thanks so much!


----------



## charleston-mom

tanya1729 said:


> I got my new cable buckle bracelet in the mail today!!!
> 
> Anyone who has this, I'm super nervous about opening and closing it and am having a hard time getting it on and off. How do you guys do this? It's so different from from my regular classic bracelet.
> 
> I think I'm really nervous about hurting the bracelet. When I went in the store my SA told me to always pinch the classic bracelet diagonally so it doesn't put tension on the bottom of the cable. It's hard to do this to open the buckle one. Let me know your thoughts guys!!! Thanks so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3137147




Won't hurt it a bit. I've had mine and take it off and on daily. For like 4 years. The quality is great. Just enjoy. You're not going to hurt it or break it bending it to take it off and on. They are really sturdy. Your bracelet is just gorgeous!


----------



## TexasStar

I love your buckle bracelet! I second what charleston-mom said, I wear and take mine off everyday, mine is still perfect and it wont hurt it to take it off


----------



## DiamondsForever

tanya1729 said:


> I got my new cable buckle bracelet in the mail today!!!
> 
> Anyone who has this, I'm super nervous about opening and closing it and am having a hard time getting it on and off. How do you guys do this? It's so different from from my regular classic bracelet.
> 
> I think I'm really nervous about hurting the bracelet. When I went in the store my SA told me to always pinch the classic bracelet diagonally so it doesn't put tension on the bottom of the cable. It's hard to do this to open the buckle one. Let me know your thoughts guys!!! Thanks so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3137147



I love your new bracelet, its gorgeous! Hope you're enjoying it! I was eyeing this up on the DY website this week. Is it really tricky to get on and off?


----------



## tanya1729

DiamondsForever said:


> I love your new bracelet, its gorgeous! Hope you're enjoying it! I was eyeing this up on the DY website this week. Is it really tricky to get on and off?




Thank you so much! I adore it I'm so happy I got it! I think it goes perfectly with my other one! It was hard at first but everyday it's easier. I just had to get used to it and not be afraid of hurting the bracelet. I adore it. It def feels good and sturdy on my wrist too I love it!

I recommend it!

Thanks everyone for the support


----------



## amrx87

I dont own any yurman bracelets, but i love to stack my watch w my tennis bracelet!


----------



## JJMMxx

amrx87 said:


> I dont own any yurman bracelets, but i love to stack my watch w my tennis bracelet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3146881




Gorgeous!!!


----------



## JJMMxx

tanya1729 said:


> Not a stack YET! But I just got my first david yurman bracelet for my 24th birthday yesterday.
> 
> I have been buying bags, wallets, leather goods for the past few years and felt my collection was close to complete and decided to get my first piece of expensive jewelry yesterday. I am OBSESSED!!! I absolutely love it and can't wait to buy more!! It was such a great experience in the store too!
> 
> I'm already planning my next purchase! I want a stack!
> 
> Here is my 5mm onyx and diamond cable classic!
> 
> View attachment 3121120
> View attachment 3121121




Congrats!!  It's pretty!  I can't wait to see what you add to it!  Ha ha!


----------



## Pink Bubbles

tanya1729 said:


> I got my new cable buckle bracelet in the mail today!!!
> 
> Anyone who has this, I'm super nervous about opening and closing it and am having a hard time getting it on and off. How do you guys do this? It's so different from from my regular classic bracelet.
> 
> I think I'm really nervous about hurting the bracelet. When I went in the store my SA told me to always pinch the classic bracelet diagonally so it doesn't put tension on the bottom of the cable. It's hard to do this to open the buckle one. Let me know your thoughts guys!!! Thanks so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3137147




These pieces are so beautiful together. [emoji171]


----------



## Pink Bubbles

tanya1729 said:


> Not a stack YET! But I just got my first david yurman bracelet for my 24th birthday yesterday.
> 
> I have been buying bags, wallets, leather goods for the past few years and felt my collection was close to complete and decided to get my first piece of expensive jewelry yesterday. I am OBSESSED!!! I absolutely love it and can't wait to buy more!! It was such a great experience in the store too!
> 
> I'm already planning my next purchase! I want a stack!
> 
> Here is my 5mm onyx and diamond cable classic!
> 
> View attachment 3121120
> View attachment 3121121




Such a beauty! I'm really loving the onyx pieces.


----------



## uhpharm01

Hi everyone 
I'm thinking about buying a David yurman bracelet but the problem is that I would need to be lengthen? I was wondering if anyone here had to do the same thing because the bracelet didn't come in the size that they needed? How did the repair turn out? Thank you


----------



## sgj99

tanya1729 said:


> I got my new cable buckle bracelet in the mail today!!!
> 
> Anyone who has this, I'm super nervous about opening and closing it and am having a hard time getting it on and off. How do you guys do this? It's so different from from my regular classic bracelet.
> 
> I think I'm really nervous about hurting the bracelet. When I went in the store my SA told me to always pinch the classic bracelet diagonally so it doesn't put tension on the bottom of the cable. It's hard to do this to open the buckle one. Let me know your thoughts guys!!! Thanks so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3137147



don't worry - DY stuff is sturdy.  enjoy you gorgeous cuff.



amrx87 said:


> I dont own any yurman bracelets, but i love to stack my watch w my tennis bracelet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3146881



love this look:  classic tennis bracelet with a beautiful DY watch - stunning!!!


----------



## miriel

uhpharm01 said:


> Hi everyone
> I'm thinking about buying a David yurman bracelet but the problem is that I would need to be lengthen? I was wondering if anyone here had to do the same thing because the bracelet didn't come in the size that they needed? How did the repair turn out? Thank you


Call Janice at the Orlando boutique.  She is awesome!  DH frequently gets bracelets that need to be shortened and she takes care of them.


----------



## uhpharm01

miriel said:


> Call Janice at the Orlando boutique.  She is awesome!  DH frequently gets bracelets that need to be shortened and she takes care of them.



Hi there. Thank so much


----------



## uhpharm01

David yurman is a sneaky little company


----------



## uhpharm01

SunBunny said:


> View attachment 3123439
> 
> 
> Oh ok! Well this Yurman bracelet (the left chunky one) I bought a few months ago was tarnished at the store but when I purchased it the SA polished it and told me that it can happen when it's been sitting in the case. I mentioned that I will be wearing it everyday (which I have been) and she mentioned that if I do that, I won't really need to polish it and I haven't yet. I have never taken that one off since I purchased it a few months ago.



Hi there I just paid for my bracelet and it's on its way. Yayy


----------



## uhpharm01

SunBunny said:


> View attachment 3123439
> 
> 
> Oh ok! Well this Yurman bracelet (the left chunky one) I bought a few months ago was tarnished at the store but when I purchased it the SA polished it and told me that it can happen when it's been sitting in the case. I mentioned that I will be wearing it everyday (which I have been) and she mentioned that if I do that, I won't really need to polish it and I haven't yet. I have never taken that one off since I purchased it a few months ago.



Hi there. Here's the bracelet. Thanks for your help. Have nice day


----------



## uhpharm01

SunBunny said:


> View attachment 3123439
> 
> 
> Oh ok! Well this Yurman bracelet (the left chunky one) I bought a few months ago was tarnished at the store but when I purchased it the SA polished it and told me that it can happen when it's been sitting in the case. I mentioned that I will be wearing it everyday (which I have been) and she mentioned that if I do that, I won't really need to polish it and I haven't yet. I have never taken that one off since I purchased it a few months ago.



That bracelet that you have on the far left has been discontinued in the large and small sizes.


----------



## n4n6906

Here is the beginning of my DY obsession. Currently in rehab for my LV addiction. [emoji4]


----------



## uhpharm01

n4n6906 said:


> View attachment 3177870
> 
> 
> Here is the beginning of my DY obsession. Currently in rehab for my LV addiction. [emoji4]



Congrats.  Lovely bracelet


----------



## SunBunny

uhpharm01 said:


> Hi there I just paid for my bracelet and it's on its way. Yayy


 


uhpharm01 said:


> Hi there. Here's the bracelet. Thanks for your help. Have nice day


 


uhpharm01 said:


> That bracelet that you have on the far left has been discontinued in the large and small sizes.


 
Sorry I just saw your posts! Congrats! It's so beautiful! Now we're bracelet twins =) Oh really? I had no idea it was discontinued, but then it's a good thing we were able to get them =)


----------



## uhpharm01

SunBunny said:


> Sorry I just saw your posts! Congrats! It's so beautiful! Now we're bracelet twins =) Oh really? I had no idea it was discontinued, but then it's a good thing we were able to get them =)



Thank you!  Yes, we're bracelet twins.  Yes,  we're lucky to have these bracelets. &#128522;


----------



## uhpharm01

SunBunny said:


> Sorry I just saw your posts! Congrats! It's so beautiful! Now we're bracelet twins =) Oh really? I had no idea it was discontinued, but then it's a good thing we were able to get them =)



That's okay that just saw my posts. &#128522;  I'm so happy that I got my bracelet. I can't wait to get it


----------



## uhpharm01

SunBunny said:


> Sorry I just saw your posts! Congrats! It's so beautiful! Now we're bracelet twins =) Oh really? I had no idea it was discontinued, but then it's a good thing we were able to get them =)



Here's on with two bracelets. These are the only two that they claimed that they had.


----------



## uhpharm01

SunBunny said:


> Sorry I just saw your posts! Congrats! It's so beautiful! Now we're bracelet twins =) Oh really? I had no idea it was discontinued, but then it's a good thing we were able to get them =)



Here's the one that I purchased. As you can see it has a certain pattern with the links. That is different from the other photo with the two other bracelets.


----------



## cmars

n4n6906 said:


> View attachment 3177870
> 
> 
> Here is the beginning of my DY obsession. Currently in rehab for my LV addiction. [emoji4]


very pretty! what is the link bracelet?


----------



## n4n6906

cmars said:


> very pretty! what is the link bracelet?




Thank you! I found the link bracelet almost 10 years ago on some jewelry website. I don't recall the website at the moment. It originally had a heart charm, but that got damaged, so I just wear it as is. It's light, and ss, and it goes with most of my jewelry. I would love to add a yurman link bracelet to my collection in the future.


----------



## SunBunny

uhpharm01 said:


> Here's on with two bracelets. These are the only two that they claimed that they had.





uhpharm01 said:


> Here's the one that I purchased. As you can see it has a certain pattern with the links. That is different from the other photo with the two other bracelets.



Yeah, I can see how the two are the same with each other, but differ from yours. I just looked at mine and it's different from yours and the others. I was wondering if there was a standard pattern for this bracelet but it looks like there isn't. Makes ours somewhat unique and distinguishable, even amongst ones of the same design!


----------



## uhpharm01

SunBunny said:


> Yeah, I can see how the two are the same with each other, but differ from yours. I just looked at mine and it's different from yours and the others. I was wondering if there was a standard pattern for this bracelet but it looks like there isn't. Makes ours somewhat unique and distinguishable, even amongst ones of the same design!



I think you're right. There isn't a standard pattern for this bracelet


----------



## foursquare1

Two questions for all you DY-lovers!

1. If you were getting your first cable bracelet, which stone would you choose? I love the faceted black onyx because I feel like a black stone is neutral, and the faceted version gives it a little something extra. However, I really love the light prasiolite stone, but don't know how crazy I am about the fact that it's GREEN! I'm open to other stones (I would love to see that beautiful garnet in person), and my birthstone is amethyst (but I'm not a huge fan of purple). I also love the look of the pearl, but something about how the other gems hit the lights makes me love them more than the pearl! I can't decide! I've seen them in stores, and they're all equally beautiful. 

2. My parents and I have discussed me getting a bracelet for some time now, but they think they're significantly overpriced (I don't exactly disagree). If I were to get any of the bracelets, it would be the 7mm size. I've tried to convince them to let me at least find one at a better price via eBay, but they don't love that idea that much either because they think for something like that it would be best to guarantee its authenticity by just getting one at the DY store. That goes back to the fact that they don't want to pay retail price (especially for sterling silver)! Any tips or thoughts about how to let them know that I truly love the cable bracelets (I'm a silver jewelry girl through and through!) and that I would always wear and cherish the piece? I feel like the discussion just goes around in a circle haha.


----------



## uhpharm01

foursquare1 said:


> Two questions for all you DY-lovers!
> 
> 1. If you were getting your first cable bracelet, which stone would you choose? I love the faceted black onyx because I feel like a black stone is neutral, and the faceted version gives it a little something extra. However, I really love the light prasiolite stone, but don't know how crazy I am about the fact that it's GREEN! I'm open to other stones (I would love to see that beautiful garnet in person), and my birthstone is amethyst (but I'm not a huge fan of purple).
> 
> 2. My parents and I have discussed me getting a bracelet for some time now, but they think they're significantly overpriced (I don't exactly disagree). If I were to get any of the bracelets, it would be the 7mm size. I've tried to convince them to let me at least find one at a better price via eBay, but they don't love that idea that much either because they think for something like that it would be best to guarantee its authenticity by just getting one at the DY store. That goes back to the fact that they don't want to pay retail price (especially for sterling silver)! Any tips or thoughts about how to let them know that I truly love the cable bracelets (I'm a silver jewelry girl through and through!) and that I would always wear and cherish the piece? I feel like the discussion just goes around in a circle haha.



I won't buy it from eBay and I think David yurman is a better value than Tiffany. Not that you mention Tiffany's that just my personal opinion. Or look on the David yurman website and and search for the authorized dealers  eg like a local Jewelery stores that carries David yurman.  And try to see if you can get 10% because paid cash they may do it


----------



## foursquare1

uhpharm01 said:


> I won't buy it from eBay and I think David yurman is a better value than Tiffany. Not that you mention Tiffany's that just my personal opinion. Or look on the David yurman website and and search for the authorized dealers  eg like a local Jewelery stores that carries David yurman.  And try to see if you can get 10% because paid cash they may do it


Yeah, my parents and other family members they've consulted think Tiffany is a classic and DY is just simply "trendy." I've tried to see if maybe a vintage or jewelry resale store sells them, but with those you might not always get the stone you want, the jewelry may be scratched, and I just don't want to wait months and months to see if a stone I like pops up.

I never knew about the cash option, so that's something to consider. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## uhpharm01

foursquare1 said:


> Yeah, my parents and other family members they've consulted think Tiffany is a classic and DY is just simply "trendy." I've tried to see if maybe a vintage or jewelry resale store sells them, but with those you might not always get the stone you want, the jewelry may be scratched, and I just don't want to wait months and months to see if a stone I like pops up.
> 
> I never knew about the cash option, so that's something to consider. Thanks for the tip!



There's no guarantee that you will get a discount and they may can order you the bracelet in the stone that you want. And the same goes for David yurman boutique stores too


----------



## foursquare1

uhpharm01 said:


> There's no guarantee that you will get a discount and they may can order you the bracelet in the stone that you want. And the same goes for David yurman boutique stores too



Yeah that's true. Can I ask which stones you like?


----------



## uhpharm01

foursquare1 said:


> Yeah, my parents and other family members they've consulted think Tiffany is a classic and DY is just simply "trendy." I've tried to see if maybe a vintage or jewelry resale store sells them, but with those you might not always get the stone you want, the jewelry may be scratched, and I just don't want to wait months and months to see if a stone I like pops up.
> 
> I never knew about the cash option, so that's something to consider. Thanks for the tip!



If the item is two tone, be sure to look it up on the David Yurman website to see if the gold is just gold bonded or if it's solid gold. Because the David  Yurman SAs are not always so forth coming with that information.


----------



## foursquare1

uhpharm01 said:


> If the item is two tone, be sure to look it up on the David Yurman website to see if the gold is just gold bonded or if it's solid gold. Because the Dvid Yurman SAs are not always so forth coming with that information.


Oh good to know! Thank you!


----------



## uhpharm01

foursquare1 said:


> Oh good to know! Thank you!


You're welcome


----------



## uhpharm01

foursquare1 said:


> Yeah that's true. Can I ask which stones you like?


The blue topaz but that's just me and it's my birth stone


----------



## foursquare1

uhpharm01 said:


> The blue topaz but that's just me and it's my birth stone



hmm okay. I wasn't super crazy about the topaz, I feel like it's the most common stone I see on people. But maybe I'll take a second look at it in store!


----------



## uhpharm01

foursquare1 said:


> hmm okay. I wasn't super crazy about the topaz, I feel like it's the most common stone I see on people. But maybe I'll take a second look at it in store!


Or just get one with the diamond or the one with the gold instead of the stone. Or the stone that you like the most.


----------



## uhpharm01

uhpharm01 said:


> I won't buy it from eBay and I think David yurman is a better value than Tiffany. Not that you mention Tiffany's that just my personal opinion. Or look on the David yurman website and and search for the authorized dealers  eg like a local Jewelery stores that carries David yurman.  And try to see if you can get 10% because paid cash they may do it



I heard that Tiffany's is overpriced for the amount of silver that you are getting. It's not that much silver anymore like it was a few years back.


----------



## uhpharm01

foursquare1 said:


> hmm okay. I wasn't super crazy about the topaz, I feel like it's the most common stone I see on people. But maybe I'll take a second look at it in store!


Here's a link about David Yurman vs Tiffany 
http://davidyurmania.blogspot.com/2013/03/why-theres-no-comparing-tiffany-co-to.html?m=1


----------



## uhpharm01

uhpharm01 said:


> Or just get one with the diamond or the one with the gold instead of the stone. Or the stone that you like the most.



http://blog.ceciliascloset.com/?p=2543


----------



## uhpharm01

foursquare1 said:


> hmm okay. I wasn't super crazy about the topaz, I feel like it's the most common stone I see on people. But maybe I'll take a second look at it in store!



David Yurman vs Tiffany 
http://davidyurmania.blogspot.com/2013/03/why-theres-no-comparing-tiffany-co-to.html?m=1

I accidentally quoted my own post


----------



## uhpharm01

foursquare1 said:


> hmm okay. I wasn't super crazy about the topaz, I feel like it's the most common stone I see on people. But maybe I'll take a second look at it in store!



http://blog.ceciliascloset.com/?p=2543


----------



## foursquare1

uhpharm01 said:


> David Yurman vs Tiffany
> http://davidyurmania.blogspot.com/2013/03/why-theres-no-comparing-tiffany-co-to.html?m=1
> 
> I accidentally quoted my own post



ohhh checking out right now! Thank you!!


----------



## uhpharm01

foursquare1 said:


> ohhh checking out right now! Thank you!!



You're welcome


----------



## phillj12

foursquare1 said:


> ohhh checking out right now! Thank you!!




I don't think DY is a trend. They've been selling it for years and years. I still love and wear my cable bracelets, tho not as often as I used to. I have a thin one with Pearl, and a thick one that's two tone. I love the ones with the stones and wish I had bought those or pave. Good luck!!


----------



## foursquare1

phillj12 said:


> I don't think DY is a trend. They've been selling it for years and years. I still love and wear my cable bracelets, tho not as often as I used to. I have a thin one with Pearl, and a thick one that's two tone. I love the ones with the stones and wish I had bought those or pave. Good luck!!


Thank you! I hope to get a bracelet in the next few months. I have had my eye on one for years, hah but don't want to sound bratty by forcing my parents to buy something so expensive. I already feel bad enough asking for something so pricey!!


----------



## suzy7676

I have to say...I don't know that a 7mm is your best bet. I have something like 8 DY cable bracelets and in all honesty, I wear my 5mm's way more often. For your first one, I would
get something neutral--a two tone, a pave diamond or a pearl and diamond. (But if you're dying for a stone have you considered morganite?? Gorgeous). I probably wear my pearl and diamond one more than any other. I have a mother of pearl face watch and it looks the prettiest with that. The 7mm are rather large and look great stacked with other sized bracelets. But I wouldn't go with one by itself for your very first. Especially if you plan on wearing it on your watch hand. Just my opinion.


----------



## uhpharm01

foursquare1 said:


> Thank you! I hope to get a bracelet in the next few months. I have had my eye on one for years, hah but don't want to sound bratty by forcing my parents to buy something so expensive. I already feel bad enough asking for something so pricey!!



I think the cable bracelet has been around for 30 years


----------



## foursquare1

suzy7676 said:


> I have to say...I don't know that a 7mm is your best bet. I have something like 8 DY cable bracelets and in all honesty, I wear my 5mm's way more often. For your first one, I would
> get something neutral--a two tone, a pave diamond or a pearl and diamond. (But if you're dying for a stone have you considered morganite?? Gorgeous). I probably wear my pearl and diamond one more than any other. I have a mother of pearl face watch and it looks the prettiest with that. The 7mm are rather large and look great stacked with other sized bracelets. But I wouldn't go with one by itself for your very first. Especially if you plan on wearing it on your watch hand. Just my opinion.



Thank you for your help! The 5mm is pretty but I just think it's so small. I feel like those look best stacked with a few other 5mms! I was planning on just wearing the 7 with a watch, and I just like the feel of the thicker cable more. Plus you can't even see the pretty gemstones & pearl on the 5! Since the price of the two sizes are so close, I would rather pay just a tiny bit more to be able to appreciate the stone  yes I agree on the pearl-it's really beautiful and definitely a classic look. The morganite is pretty but not for me. I absolutely LOVE the lapis stone but I think that's only available on certain bracelets. Not sure though. I will definitely keep your suggestions in mind!


----------



## mfa777

foursquare1 said:


> Thank you for your help! The 5mm is pretty but I just think it's so small. I feel like those look best stacked with a few other 5mms! I was planning on just wearing the 7 with a watch, and I just like the feel of the thicker cable more. Plus you can't even see the pretty gemstones & pearl on the 5! Since the price of the two sizes are so close, I would rather pay just a tiny bit more to be able to appreciate the stone  yes I agree on the pearl-it's really beautiful and definitely a classic look. The morganite is pretty but not for me. I absolutely LOVE the lapis stone but I think that's only available on certain bracelets. Not sure though. I will definitely keep your suggestions in mind!


I would go for 7mm. I own 7mm myself and they look great by their own or together. I also would advise for stones, cause they look different under various lighting.


----------



## uhpharm01

mfa87 said:


> I would go for 7mm. I own 7mm myself and they look great by their own or together. I also would advise for stones, cause they look different under various lighting.



How much do those cost ?


----------



## mfa777

uhpharm01 said:


> How much do those cost ?



Somewhere around 700$ . They are priced differently depending on the stone. http://www.davidyurman.com/products...html?lpos=PLP-30&item=b04425 s4abt&source=plp


----------



## foursquare1

mfa87 said:


> I would go for 7mm. I own 7mm myself and they look great by their own or together. I also would advise for stones, cause they look different under various lighting.



ohhh yours are gorgeous! Thanks for your advice! Is your bottom stone prasiolite? If so how do you like it? I've seen the prasiolite in person but I'm still on the fence on how I feel about how green it can look.


----------



## mfa777

foursquare1 said:


> ohhh yours are gorgeous! Thanks for your advice! Is your bottom stone prasiolite? If so how do you like it? I've seen the prasiolite in person but I'm still on the fence on how I feel about how green it can look.


Thank you! Its Lemon Citrine. I think its similar to prasiolite. I like it, I don't mind it being green, but at the same time I am selling both of them cause I don't wear it enough to keep it. I would recommend to take time off and see later on if you still want them or not.


----------



## uhpharm01

I have a quick question why do some of DY items are gold bonded and some items are just gold on them?


----------



## Bambieee

How do David Yurman silver bangles fare against the elements ie lotions, oils, etc. I am not extremely familiar with silver jewelry. Pretty bracelets btw


----------



## uhpharm01

Hi everyone 
Does anyone here have this item by DY. So the gold on this item is bonded gold and not solid gold. 
http://www.davidyurman.com/products...html?lpos=PLP-61&item=bc0132 s8zzz&source=plp


----------



## cmars

So excited, finally got a cable buckle! Here's my first dy stack


----------



## cmars

Forgot the pic


----------



## Buckeyemommy

cmars said:


> Forgot the pic




Very pretty!  Enjoy.


----------



## love2learn

cmars said:


> Forgot the pic



Is this a 5mm?  Sorry, hard to tell in picture.  And it's beautiful by the way!!


----------



## cmars

Yes, it's a 5mm


----------



## Tygriss

Today's stack with FitBit, Tiffany, and James Avery.


----------



## Tygriss

Just saw these: http://www.davidyurman.com/products/women/bracelets/renaissance-bracelet-in-aluminum-b12543-al.html?

I wasn't a huge fan of the really large aluminum cuffs, but these I could wear! ($250 for aluminum, though??)


----------



## outlawtw

Stacking fun!  This thread is the best, and I have enjoyed viewing everyone's stacks!!!


----------



## love2learn

Tygriss said:


> Just saw these: http://www.davidyurman.com/products/women/bracelets/renaissance-bracelet-in-aluminum-b12543-al.html?
> 
> I wasn't a huge fan of the really large aluminum cuffs, but these I could wear! ($250 for aluminum, though??)



Was in DY today and the SA showed them to me.  They feel very, very, very light and hollow.  Very cheap feel.  The SA also said that she thought they were very cute, but she found if they rubbed on something the color chips off.  Wasn't a fan at all.


----------



## Tygriss

love2learn said:


> Was in DY today and the SA showed them to me.  They feel very, very, very light and hollow.  Very cheap feel.  The SA also said that she thought they were very cute, but she found if they rubbed on something the color chips off.  Wasn't a fan at all.



Eww. Fun fact: Anodized colored aluminum wire, 16 gauge, 30 foot spool, is $6. I should just make my own!


----------



## uhpharm01

outlawtw said:


> Stacking fun!  This thread is the best, and I have enjoyed viewing everyone's stacks!!!


Very nice


----------



## uhpharm01

Tygriss said:


> Just saw these: http://www.davidyurman.com/products/women/bracelets/renaissance-bracelet-in-aluminum-b12543-al.html?
> 
> I wasn't a huge fan of the really large aluminum cuffs, but these I could wear! ($250 for aluminum, though??)


I won't buy any of these.  that's just my personal opinion.


----------



## Tygriss

uhpharm01 said:


> I won't buy any of these.  that's just my personal opinion.



Have to agree with you. $250 is a lot for aluminum. A couple of those DY silver and gold cuffs, I paid $250 for.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Tygriss said:


> Eww. Fun fact: Anodized colored aluminum wire, 16 gauge, 30 foot spool, is $6. I should just make my own!



Wow! Thanks for this "fun" fact! I wonder if this new line is going to be an epic fail for DY...I can see it being popular with entry level market but what joke the price is. And if the colour chips off,no thanks. I thought of maybe pairing/matching with Hermes click clacs but maybe not  30 ft spool for $6 , that thought is staying with me.


----------



## Tygriss

uhpharm01 said:


> Hi everyone
> Does anyone here have this item by DY. So the gold on this item is bonded gold and not solid gold.
> http://www.davidyurman.com/products...html?lpos=PLP-61&item=bc0132 s8zzz&source=plp



I saw that recently! Very disappointing. James Avery has a similar looking bracelet. It has smaller links but all solid gold and solid silver for less than $700. 

This must be a new thing, though. I don't recall seeing bonded gold when I first started buying DY.


----------



## Tygriss

Bambieee said:


> How do David Yurman silver bangles fare against the elements ie lotions, oils, etc. I am not extremely familiar with silver jewelry. Pretty bracelets btw



Hi Bambiee! I bought my first piece 10 yrs ago and wear it daily. It has held up well clanging around on my desk at work, on my arm rest as I shift gears (manual drive car) and with moisturizing lotions, perfumes, sunblock, dishwashing liquid, baby drool, pug sneezes, cat sneezes, etc.


----------



## uhpharm01

Tygriss said:


> I saw that recently! Very disappointing. James Avery has a similar looking bracelet. It has smaller links but all solid gold and solid silver for less than $700.
> 
> This must be a new thing, though. I don't recall seeing bonded gold when I first started buying DY.


I agree. And the DY SA Won't tell you about this either. I just happened to see it in the website


----------



## Tygriss

uhpharm01 said:


> I agree. And the DY SA Won't tell you about this either. I just happened to see it in the website



I also had to tell a friend that some DY turquoise pieces are actually reconstituted turquoise. Meaning ground up and reformed stones.


----------



## uhpharm01

Tygriss said:


> I also had to tell a friend that some DY turquoise pieces are actually reconstituted turquoise. Meaning ground up and reformed stones.



&#128563; Oh goodness. That interesting.


----------



## uhpharm01

Tygriss said:


> I also had to tell a friend that some DY turquoise pieces are actually reconstituted turquoise. Meaning ground up and reformed stones.



Here's a link to another thread here on the forum. 
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/for-those-considering-buying-david-yurman-291882.html


----------



## Barn owl

uhpharm01 said:


> Hi everyone
> Does anyone here have this item by DY. So the gold on this item is bonded gold and not solid gold.
> http://www.davidyurman.com/products...html?lpos=PLP-61&item=bc0132 s8zzz&source=plp



What kills me is that the gold-bonded one is $1,500, while the all-sterling one is $450. Over $1,000 upcharge for gold plating??


----------



## uhpharm01

Barn owl said:


> What kills me is that the gold-bonded one is $1,500, while the all-sterling one is $450. Over $1,000 upcharge for gold plating??


I agree!!


----------



## uhpharm01

Barn owl said:


> What kills me is that the gold-bonded one is $1,500, while the all-sterling one is $450. Over $1,000 upcharge for gold plating??



I had called the customer service line about this and they said the reason why they did this was because the silver was more durable than the gold. She said that the gold wasn't as durable. &#128545;


----------



## lovemelon

Hey Gals, I just bought a piece from ebay and now Im second guessing myself whether or not it's fake. I own a few pieces, but not from the line that I bought from ebay... :C anyone have any success stories from ebay to quell my worries?


----------



## Christofle

uhpharm01 said:


> I had called the customer service line about this and they said the reason why they did this was because the silver was more durable than the gold. She said that the gold wasn't as durable. &#128545;



That's certainly an interesting spin on metallurgy.


----------



## cmars

You could have one of the online authenticater take a look at it. Hopefully that will put your mind at ease. I know exactly how you feel!


----------



## phillj12

Barn owl said:


> What kills me is that the gold-bonded one is $1,500, while the all-sterling one is $450. Over $1,000 upcharge for gold plating??




I agree it's absurd, but I really love that bracelet.


----------



## DreamingBeauty

I can't believe DY two tone items are gold plated and not solid gold, that is crazy for the prices they charge!  I am fine with gold plating for cheap jewelry that is less than $50 or so but not at DY premium prices.  I was also amazed they are selling aluminum bracelets now for $250!


----------



## outlawtw

Yes!  I have some authentic pieces from eBay.  As with any other brand, hallmarks change, styles change slightly, etc.  It's quite possible that you just have an older piece.  Modeling pics?


----------



## outlawtw

Sorry, it would not quote lovemelon for some reason!


----------



## uhpharm01

I like this one.


----------



## atlcoach

uhpharm01 said:


> I like this one.




I have loved that bracelet for so long! Seeing you model it makes me want it again. It looks beautiful on you!


----------



## uhpharm01

atlcoach said:


> I have loved that bracelet for so long! Seeing you model it makes me want it again. It looks beautiful on you!



Thank you.  It's either the 7mm or the 5 mm. I'm not sure. I tried on a lot of different bracelets that day.


----------



## uhpharm01

I also tried on the oval large two tone bracelet on in 8.25 in. With the bonded gold on it. I love this love bracelet but I wish it was solid gold.


----------



## uhpharm01

I tried this on too.


----------



## uhpharm01

I like this one too.


----------



## auberielle

My first David Yurman bracelet 
I was thinking about getting a cuff but then saw this beauty from the Starburst collection and just loved it!


----------



## cmars

auberielle said:


> My first David Yurman bracelet
> I was thinking about getting a cuff but then saw this beauty from the Starburst collection and just loved it!



It is gorgeous!


----------



## uhpharm01

SunBunny said:


> View attachment 3123439
> 
> 
> Oh ok! Well this Yurman bracelet (the left chunky one) I bought a few months ago was tarnished at the store but when I purchased it the SA polished it and told me that it can happen when it's been sitting in the case. I mentioned that I will be wearing it everyday (which I have been) and she mentioned that if I do that, I won't really need to polish it and I haven't yet. I have never taken that one off since I purchased it a few months ago.



Hi SunBunny 
 Here's a photo of the bracelet sizing kit that I told you about for the cable bracelets.  This local jewelry store was the only time that I ever saw the this sizing kit.


----------



## SunBunny

uhpharm01 said:


> I also tried on the oval large two tone bracelet on in 8.25 in. With the bonded gold on it. I love this love bracelet but I wish it was solid gold.



Oooh, love this one on you! I agree, I wish that too.


----------



## SunBunny

uhpharm01 said:


> I tried this on too.



So pretty! Love how it sparkles!


----------



## SunBunny

uhpharm01 said:


> Hi SunBunny
> Here's a photo of the bracelet sizing kit that I told you about for the cable bracelets.  This local jewelry store was the only time that I ever saw the this sizing kit.



I never knew this existed, lol. That's so neat. I will need to ask for this next time. I really want to add one of the cable bracelets to my collection in the future. Thanks for the info!


----------



## uhpharm01

SunBunny said:


> Oooh, love this one on you! I agree, I wish that too.



Thank you.


----------



## uhpharm01

SunBunny said:


> I never knew this existed, lol. That's so neat. I will need to ask for this next time. I really want to add one of the cable bracelets to my collection in the future. Thanks for the info!



You're welcome. I'm glad to help! Good Luck with finding the perfect cable bracelet!


----------



## uhpharm01

SunBunny said:


> So pretty! Love how it sparkles!



Thank you!  yes the sparkles are very nice!


----------



## uhpharm01

How pure is David Yurman's that they use to make jewelry?


----------



## Christofle

uhpharm01 said:


> How pure is David Yurman's that they use to make jewelry?



How pure is what? You're missing a word.


----------



## uhpharm01

Christofle said:


> How pure is what? You're missing a word.


Lol. How pure is the sterling silver that David Yurman using in the Jewelery that they sell? Thank you.


----------



## Christofle

uhpharm01 said:


> Lol. How pure is the sterling silver that David Yurman using in the Jewelery that they sell? Thank you.



.925 (92.5%), since that is what is required to use the term sterling legally.


----------



## uhpharm01

Christofle said:


> .925 (92.5%), since that is what is required to use the term sterling legally.



I just got a bracelet from this company from their outlet and it looks the silver is peeling.


----------



## guccimamma

uhpharm01 said:


> I had called the customer service line about this and they said the reason why they did this was because the silver was more durable than the gold. She said that the gold wasn't as durable. [emoji35]




Ha!


----------



## Christofle

uhpharm01 said:


> I just got a bracelet from this company from their outlet and it looks the silver is peeling.



Was it described as being sterling or have sterling/925 stamped on it? If not, it is likely silver plate. I'm unfamiliar with DY's outlets but many companies produce lower price point and thus lower quality pieces made exclusively for outlets.


----------



## uhpharm01

Christofle said:


> Was it described as being sterling or have sterling/925 stamped on it? If not, it is likely silver plate. I'm unfamiliar with DY's outlets but many companies produce lower price point and thus lower quality pieces made exclusively for outlets.



Yes it does have .925 stamped on it. thank you for the insight about the items sold at the outlets


----------



## uhpharm01

guccimamma said:


> Ha!


yes I agree with you.  DY customer service gave me a really bad answer


----------



## uhpharm01

Christofle said:


> Was it described as being sterling or have sterling/925 stamped on it? If not, it is likely silver plate. I'm unfamiliar with DY's outlets but many companies produce lower price point and thus lower quality pieces made exclusively for outlets.



DY tried to tell me that the items sold at the outlet are the same quality from the full retail store. Oh wow. This is an very interesting company


----------



## Christofle

uhpharm01 said:


> DY tried to tell me that the items sold at the outlet are the same quality from the full retail store. Oh wow. This is an very interesting company



Don't get me wrong, I didn't say that David Yurman does that but rather that other companies are known to do it. I was just guessing that, since you had originally thought that your bracelet wasn't sterling. The reason being that on their website are of their silver pieces clearly state sterling, while I have no idea how they refer to their outlet pieces, since I've never been to one.


----------



## uhpharm01

Christofle said:


> Don't get me wrong, I didn't say that David Yurman does that but rather that other companies are known to do it. I was just guessing that, since you had originally thought that your bracelet wasn't sterling. The reason being that on their website are of their silver pieces clearly state sterling, while I have no idea how they refer to their outlet pieces, since I've never been to one.



Okay thanks. I see your point. The outlet pieces are not on a website


----------



## Mcandy

uhpharm01 said:


> I just got a bracelet from this company from their outlet and it looks the silver is peeling.



Maybe they rhodium plate their silver to make it shinier? Perhaps thats the one peeling not so sure..but silver tarnishes no matter the brand name. Some tarnishes slowly than others though...


----------



## guccimamma

uhpharm01 said:


> yes I agree with you.  DY customer service gave me a really bad answer



gold will outlive all of us, silver plated stuff...who knows.


----------



## Louise15

Not sure if this is the right place for this, but is there an "authenticate this" thread specifically for David Yurman?

I saw the generic jewelry thread, but have been eyeing some second hand bracelets to add to my current collection. 

Thanks!


----------



## mistikat

Louise15 said:


> Not sure if this is the right place for this, but is there an "authenticate this" thread specifically for David Yurman?
> 
> I saw the generic jewelry thread, but have been eyeing some second hand bracelets to add to my current collection.
> 
> Thanks!



No, sorry, no separate authentication threads. Any queries should go into the one in the main jewelry forum.


----------



## Louise15

Thanks! I will try there.


----------



## tanya1729

M
	

		
			
		

		
	




My two yurmans stacked with my new clic! They go BEAUTIFULLY together!!!


----------



## foursquare1

tanya1729 said:


> M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3227977
> 
> 
> My two yurmans stacked with my new clic! They go BEAUTIFULLY together!!!



Gorgeous stack!! I LOVE the back clic with the silver. My dream combo!


----------



## tanya1729

foursquare1 said:


> Gorgeous stack!! I LOVE the back clic with the silver. My dream combo!




Thank you SO SO SO MUCH!!!!!! I love it I'm so proud!


----------



## bosborne23

Hi ladies! I started this thread because I never could find anyone discussing David Yurman, and I cannot tell you how happy I am to have found other Yurman lovers! All of your stacks you all are sharing are so gorgeous! I love to see different ways to stack. I also wanted to share an updated stack, since my first post on here, I have gained some additional pieces! 




I like to normal led break these up and wear on both arms mixed with my Michele watch!


----------



## uhpharm01

bosborne23 said:


> Hi ladies! I started this thread because I never could find anyone discussing David Yurman, and I cannot tell you how happy I am to have found other Yurman lovers! All of your stacks you all are sharing are so gorgeous! I love to see different ways to stack. I also wanted to share an updated stack, since my first post on here, I have gained some additional pieces!
> 
> View attachment 3229394
> 
> 
> I like to normal led break these up and wear on both arms mixed with my Michele watch!



Such a beautiful stack! Just gorgeous!  Thanks for starting this thread!


----------



## bosborne23

Thank you so much! So sweet &#128525;


----------



## CoastalCouture

That's an impressive armful of David Yurman! I love this topic.


----------



## uhpharm01

tanya1729 said:


> M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3227977
> 
> 
> My two yurmans stacked with my new clic! They go BEAUTIFULLY together!!!


Great stack!!


----------



## auberielle

bosborne23 said:


> Hi ladies! I started this thread because I never could find anyone discussing David Yurman, and I cannot tell you how happy I am to have found other Yurman lovers! All of your stacks you all are sharing are so gorgeous! I love to see different ways to stack. I also wanted to share an updated stack, since my first post on here, I have gained some additional pieces!
> 
> View attachment 3229394
> 
> 
> I like to normal led break these up and wear on both arms mixed with my Michele watch!


Beautiful stack


----------



## barbee

tanya1729 said:


> M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3227977
> 
> 
> My two yurmans stacked with my new clic! They go BEAUTIFULLY together!!!


 
Your stack is so eye-catching!  I have the same  H clic, and would love to get the DY cable buckle bracelet.  From the pic I cannot tell if it is gold with the silver, or all silver.  The diamonds, regardless, really set it off beautifully.  Do you find, when wearing, the bracelets clank together, hence some scratching on each?  I have small wrists, and that's my fear.  Last question, do you know the size of the DY?  Is it 5mm, or larger?

Thanks!


----------



## merekat703

I recently got a DY cuff. I love it!


----------



## Divea

My arm candy today. I was wearing the middle finger ring on the other hand but I put it on for the pic. My Tiffany and Ippolita work as spacers.


----------



## tonij2000

Sent from my SM-N910P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## amrx87

My turquoise bangle (sample sale purchase!! [emoji171][emoji172]) paired with my tennis bracelet and my make a wish lokai! Not the most sophisticated look, but i love it anyway!


----------



## Livingingold2

Here are my two stacks with my absolute favorite rose quartz and black diamond ring!


----------



## Livingingold2

Livingingold2 said:


> Here are my two stacks with my absolute favorite rose quartz and black diamond ring!


View media item 347View media item 346


----------



## 30gold

Today


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Livingingold2 said:


> View media item 347View media item 346


How are you liking the 10 mm Renaissance bracelet? I have been contemplating this piece for awhile....


----------



## 30gold

My hand today


----------



## tonij2000

Today
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-N910P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## tonij2000

I need a DY fix!

Sent from my SM-N910P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## PorscheGirl

2 Yurman, 3 Lagos


----------



## tonij2000

today


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

They've developed a serious patina, I'll get around to polishing them one of these days


----------



## SilverBen

My chatelaine bracelet with garnet, I get so many compliments on this! Thinking about getting in the peridot and blue topaz as well.


----------



## cartierlover96

ALMcR3ynolds said:


> My chatelaine bracelet with garnet, I get so many compliments on this! Thinking about getting in the peridot and blue topaz as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3595204


i love the stack where did you get the evil eye?


----------



## SilverBen

cartierlover96 said:


> i love the stack where did you get the evil eye?



Thank you! Here is a closer shot! And my bf got it for me for Christmas! He said he designed it himself so I'm assuming online somewhere. It is 14k with peridot and diamonds.


----------



## sammytheMUA

Not sure if I've added my stack to the thread!


----------



## SilverBen

sammytheMUA said:


> Not sure if I've added my stack to the thread!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3597443
> View attachment 3597443



Looks great! I love the gold spira cuff!


----------



## sammytheMUA

ALMcR3ynolds said:


> Looks great! I love the gold spira cuff!


Thank you, I love the spira. Cannot wait to add a Cartier love to my stack.


----------



## sammytheMUA

ALMcR3ynolds said:


> My chatelaine bracelet with garnet, I get so many compliments on this! Thinking about getting in the peridot and blue topaz as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3595204


Beautiful


----------



## SilverBen

sammytheMUA said:


> Thank you, I love the spira. Cannot wait to add a Cartier love to my stack.



That will look great! Do you know which color metal you want to get yet?


----------



## sammytheMUA

ALMcR3ynolds said:


> That will look great! Do you know which color metal you want to get yet?


More than likely I will get gold. I just don't know how it will look paired with my tennis bracelet and wedding set (engaged right now but we are getting married in September). 
I am also debating getting a thinner love to wear with my stack. If I get the original love I will more than likely wear it on it's own (right wrist).


----------



## SilverBen

sammytheMUA said:


> More than likely I will get gold. I just don't know how it will look paired with my tennis bracelet and wedding set (engaged right now but we are getting married in September).
> I am also debating getting a thinner love to wear with my stack. If I get the original love I will more than likely wear it on it's own (right wrist).



Gotcha! I agree that thinner would fit into your stack nicer, and the regular would be better on its own! Especially since your DY cuffs are the 2mm (maybe 3mm? Not sure the exact width) 

I have the 5mm Renaissance cuff that I stack with my regular love (5 mm) and it gives it a more consistent look. 

And I love the tennis bracelet! Where did you get it from? I've been considering one


----------



## sammytheMUA

ALMcR3ynolds said:


> Gotcha! I agree that thinner would fit into your stack nicer, and the regular would be better on its own! Especially since your DY cuffs are the 2mm (maybe 3mm? Not sure the exact width)
> 
> I have the 5mm Renaissance cuff that I stack with my regular love (5 mm) and it gives it a more consistent look.
> 
> And I love the tennis bracelet! Where did you get it from? I've been considering one


Blue Nile! I purchased it during their Black Friday sale. The diamonds are so lively (F color and vs clarity).  I think the spira is 4 mm thick. It's just a tad thinner than my classic cable bracelet


----------



## Pmrbfay

Yurman sterling link bracelet with vintage Movado; Yurman cable with turquoise next to Cartier Tank Francaise large.


----------



## merekat703




----------



## joseybird

Has anyone seen the new Continuance collection in person? It looks amazing!


----------



## tonij2000

love


----------



## Pmrbfay




----------



## foursquare1

Pmrbfay said:


> View attachment 3615631


Love your turquoise!!!


----------



## foursquare1

Just got my first bracelet! 7mm with pearls  been wanting a cable bracelet for years and am so glad that I can finally post my own photo!


----------



## Pmrbfay

foursquare1 said:


> Just got my first bracelet! 7mm with pearls  been wanting a cable bracelet for years and am so glad that I can finally post my own photo!



Gorgeous!  And thanks for the compliment on my turquoise. It's my dream bracelet from DY.


----------



## foursquare1

Pmrbfay said:


> Gorgeous!  And thanks for the compliment on my turquoise. It's my dream bracelet from DY.


Thanks so much! Yes the turquoise is incredible! Amazing choice!


----------



## prettycitygirl

Hello all!  Question for all your bracelet stackers out there....I currently wear my watch and 2 DY 5mm bracelets as my everyday stack.  My bracelets are the child size large, which measure 2" in diameter - they fit perfectly!  

I just placed an online order for the Renaissance Aluminum 5mm bracelets in gray and celedon.  My concern is that they only comes in adult size M, which is about 1" longer in length than my current bracelets. The Yurman phone rep talked me into taking ordering, just to try them out.   She suggests I stack the larger bracelets behind my watch.  My husband says he can't imagine the same 5mm bracelet in different sizes looking good together.  What are your thoughts? I've attached a pic of my current everyday stack


----------



## sammytheMUA

I have a 4 mm  and a 5 mm cable classic. My spira is "longer" than the cable classic and I love the look! I think your bracelet combination will look good.


----------



## tonij2000

I think the larger sized ones worn away from the wrist will work.


----------



## restricter

prettycitygirl said:


> Hello all!  Question for all your bracelet stackers out there....I currently wear my watch and 2 DY 5mm bracelets as my everyday stack.  My bracelets are the child size large, which measure 2" in diameter - they fit perfectly!
> 
> I just placed an online order for the Renaissance Aluminum 5mm bracelets in gray and celedon.  My concern is that they only comes in adult size M, which is about 1" longer in length than my current bracelets. The Yurman phone rep talked me into taking ordering, just to try them out.   She suggests I stack the larger bracelets behind my watch.  My husband says he can't imagine the same 5mm bracelet in different sizes looking good together.  What are your thoughts? I've attached a pic of my current everyday stack



The first generation of 10mm bracelets were adjustable, meaning you could bend them in or out to fit.  The second generation was thicker and they didn't recommend bending them anymore.

I believe you can bend the 5mm but do be careful when wearing the aluminum.  They are prone to dents and scratches and aren't really intended for everyday wear.


----------



## merekat703

I have a childrens 4mm large and a ladies 5mm medium on.


----------



## tonij2000

Todays stack, its Saturday!


----------



## SilverBen

sammytheMUA said:


> I have a 4 mm  and a 5 mm cable classic. My spira is "longer" than the cable classic and I love the look! I think your bracelet combination will look good.
> View attachment 3649478
> View attachment 3649479



Love your stack so much! I enjoy seeing when you post pics on here!


----------



## foursquare1

tonij2000 said:


> View attachment 3653798
> 
> Todays stack, its Saturday!


Gorgeous stack!!!! I really love the gold tipped one!


----------



## Pmrbfay

DY Turquoise cuff and link bracelet styled with Tiffany Tag bracelet and two Silpada heshi-bead bracelets.


----------



## Pink Bubbles

Pmrbfay said:


> View attachment 3654612
> 
> DY Turquoise cuff and link bracelet styled with Tiffany Tag bracelet and two Silpada heshi-bead bracelets.



Pretty! Love the Turquoise with silver.


----------



## Pmrbfay

Pink Bubbles said:


> Pretty! Love the Turquoise with silver.


Thanks! @Pink Bubbles


----------



## tonij2000

uhpharm01 said:


> Hi everyone
> I'm thinking about buying a David yurman bracelet but the problem is that I would need to be lengthen? I was wondering if anyone here had to do the same thing because the bracelet didn't come in the size that they needed? How did the repair turn out? Thank you


I had an extra link added to a bracelet and it took about 4 weeks. I could have had it done by any jeweler for less but I wanted to maintsin the integrity of the piece.


----------



## clarabellaZ




----------



## SilverBen

Two DY pieces on today


----------



## merekat703




----------



## tonij2000

Pretty!


----------



## Hurrem1001

I'm loving these stacks. Keep them coming, ladies!


----------



## foxmomlovesbbag




----------



## foxmomlovesbbag




----------



## foxmomlovesbbag




----------



## foxmomlovesbbag




----------



## uhpharm01

foxmomlovesbbag said:


> View attachment 3691448


 Great collection. The second one from the left is everything. I love that bracelet.


----------



## SilverBen




----------



## tonij2000

todays stack!


----------



## tonij2000

Today's


----------



## clarabellaZ




----------



## Pmrbfay

Styled with my Michele Deco watch.


----------



## tonij2000

today


----------



## foxmomlovesbbag




----------



## foxmomlovesbbag

DY amulets


----------



## foxmomlovesbbag

Starlight and Rubies


----------



## outlawtw

Pmrbfay said:


> View attachment 3708897
> 
> Styled with my Michele Deco watch.


Two of my faves - DY and Lilly Pulitzer!  I sold my turquoise DY bracelet.  Seeing yours makes me regret it!


----------



## outlawtw

Today's little stack.


----------



## Pmrbfay

outlawtw said:


> View attachment 3800099
> 
> Today's little stack.



Love the pearl cuff!  Great stack!


----------



## outlawtw

5mm stack for Monday


----------



## tonij2000

today


----------



## WillstarveforLV

tonij2000 said:


> View attachment 3803125
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> today


Gorgeous stacks!!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

outlawtw said:


> View attachment 3800099
> 
> Today's little stack.


So pretty


----------



## WillstarveforLV

foxmomlovesbbag said:


> View attachment 3799381


Nice combo!


----------



## foxmomlovesbbag

WillstarveforLV said:


> Nice combo!


Thank you. Some of my favorite pieces are from the Ceramic collection


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

Ive been on a David Yurman bracelet binge. Started my collection with these pretties. 

I dont wear them all at once of course.


----------



## Peggieben

Mine stack


----------



## Peggieben

Today stack


----------



## eggz716

Just added the pearl classic cable crossover bracelet to make my first stack!


----------



## Peggieben

Today stack


----------



## modestine

Ladies, I need your help! I purchased two 5mm cable bracelets when I started my first job after finishing my undergrad. That was 7 years ago and I haven't been wearing them as frequently because I feel like I need something bigger. I've always loved the Renaissance but is the 10mm too big? I went to a store on a Saturday to try it on and the saleslady immediately told me it was too big. It was so busy in the store I just left feeling discouraged. Do you think it's worth trying to find a 10mm Renaissance in a small (vs medium) size to fit my wrist better?


----------



## Changeitup

I have the same problem. The 10mm is a lot of bracelet for a small wrist because the cable is so thick. You could do a 10mm in a flatter style, like Labryth for example, but it is tough to wear the 10mm with the roundness of the cable. Have you tried a 7mm or an 8.5 cable with the colored stones and possibly diamonds? Or, try a smaller 5mm Renaissance stacked with the bracelets you already have. Finally, your SA should be willing to get the 10mm you like (or any bracelet you like for that matter) in a small so you can try it just to put the matter to rest for you.


----------



## modestine

The SA checked and she said no one has a small of the bracelet (in any gem variation).  I've seen at least one on resale sites but I don't know if I'm ready to pull the trigger.  I'll look into the 8.5 but I love the square/diamond accent stones vs the 8.5 usually has the round cabochons.  The heart wants what the heart wants but darnit I wish it wasn't so picky!


----------



## Changeitup

modestine said:


> The SA checked and she said no one has a small of the bracelet (in any gem variation).  I've seen at least one on resale sites but I don't know if I'm ready to pull the trigger.  I'll look into the 8.5 but I love the square/diamond accent stones vs the 8.5 usually has the round cabochons.  The heart wants what the heart wants but darnit I wish it wasn't so picky!


Of course, you are right. You want what you want and I totally get that! I hate having my heart set on something as then no substitute will do. Best of luck on your search for the perfect piece. Post a pic when you find your bracelet.


----------



## smalls

These are both small wrist size bracelets.  I don't wear them together but this shows an 8.5mm vs 10mm in the small.  I find the 8.5mm to be much more lightweight, therefore more comfortable and wearable.


----------



## sammytheMUA

David Yurman stack with my diamond tennis bracelet. Just added a Henri Daussi diamond band to my wedding set.


----------



## junime

sammytheMUA said:


> David Yurman stack with my diamond tennis bracelet. Just added a Henri Daussi diamond band to my wedding set.



I love your gold DY!!  Is it difficult to get on and off?


----------



## sammytheMUA

junime said:


> I love your gold DY!!  Is it difficult to get on and off?



Nope super easy! I just slide it on or off. I love my spira cuff ❤️


----------



## tonij2000

modestine said:


> Ladies, I need your help! I purchased two 5mm cable bracelets when I started my first job after finishing my undergrad. That was 7 years ago and I haven't been wearing them as frequently because I feel like I need something bigger. I've always loved the Renaissance but is the 10mm too big? I went to a store on a Saturday to try it on and the saleslady immediately told me it was too big. It was so busy in the store I just left feeling discouraged. Do you think it's worth trying to find a 10mm Renaissance in a small (vs medium) size to fit my wrist better?


Gorgeous! Your SA can special order that cuff in a size small for you with just a down payment.


----------



## charliesmama

Hi all! I received my first DY 5 mm cable in amethyst for my 19th birthday and recently added my second in blue topaz for the birth of my son!

I love love the idea of adding for life occasions but am a little disappointed to find that the design of the cable bracelets has changed slightly in 10 years. Both are definitely authentic, as one was purchased at Neiman Marcus in 2008 and the second from Nordstrom this year.

If you notice, the grooves on the amethyst bracelet seem a little bigger and deeper, the oxidation is more pronounced as well... Also, the gold three tiered tips are pretty different. Is anyone else bothered by this or am I just crazy OCD?!


----------



## sgj99

here are my two stacks, one is two-tone and the other all gold.


----------



## belleinthewoods

This is the stack I wear most often. The middle bracelet is Lagos, I’ve been really enjoying mixing the two brands


----------



## deetee

No stack but sharing my lovely cable wrap ring in Amethyst with diamonds.


----------



## cmars

sgj99 said:


> here are my two stacks, one is two-tone and the other all gold.


 What is the 1st bracelet? Very pretty!


----------



## sgj99

cmars said:


> What is the 1st bracelet? Very pretty!



thank you!  i don't remember where the smaller bracelet came from.  it's actually a thin cuff style that i've squished the ends together to make it a bangle.


----------



## outlawtw

Today's stack - Lemon Citrine, large link bracelet, and blue topaz.


----------



## outlawtw

Switched out the topaz for the pearl.  Is the lemon citrine outdated?  Or is it a good neutral?


----------



## tonij2000

outlawtw said:


> Switched out the topaz for the pearl.  Is the lemon citrine outdated?  Or is it a good neutral?


It's gorgeous! Especially with white, denim or earth tones, love it! You've got some gorgeous cuffs, ate they all 10mm?


----------



## outlawtw

tonij2000 said:


> It's gorgeous! Especially with white, denim or earth tones, love it! You've got some gorgeous cuffs, ate they all 10mm?


Thank you!!! These are all 7mm.  I have a few 5mm, and one day I'll be brave and try 10mm.


----------



## FeiGreen

Hi ladies and gents! I am finally in the club!  One quick question, I have super tiny wrists, do you think this cuff is too big for me? Many thanks


----------



## outlawtw

FeiGreen said:


> Hi ladies and gents! I am finally in the club!  One quick question, I have super tiny wrists, do you think this cuff is too big for me? Many thanks


Congrats for joining the club! I think that it looks ok, but it's mainly about how it feels to you. I accidentally ordered a larger diameter 7mm, and it looked fine, but it just felt too loose on my wrist, and I didn't like the way it hung lower than my other bracelets.  If you like it, then rock it!


----------



## FeiGreen

outlawtw said:


> Congrats for joining the club! I think that it looks ok, but it's mainly about how it feels to you. I accidentally ordered a larger diameter 7mm, and it looked fine, but it just felt too loose on my wrist, and I didn't like the way it hung lower than my other bracelets.  If you like it, then rock it!



Thank you!  I will keep it as that's the smallest I can find in DY.


----------



## tonij2000

Merry Christmas to me!


----------



## Kaseygisele

I really hope this is not too much for an everyday stack!


----------



## deelaa

Here are my treats![emoji1] ...Cable bracelets in amethyst and citrine and my newest: pearl spiritual bead bracelet


----------



## deelaa

I ❤ the Lemon citrine bracelet, it's on my list


----------



## kiwishopper

deelaa said:


> Here are my treats![emoji1] ...Cable bracelets in amethyst and citrine and my newest: pearl spiritual bead bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3927787


You have such a cute stack! The pearl one is especially unique!  Love them!


----------



## bisbee

Kaseygisele said:


> I really hope this is not too much for an everyday stack!


If you like it, it’s not too much.


----------



## AllthingsLV

Today’s stack.


----------



## AllthingsLV

Hump Day DY Stack!!!!


----------



## tonij2000

Saturday's


----------



## piosavsfan

My little stack


----------



## merekat703

Love DY


----------



## AllthingsLV

The weekend stack.


----------



## emo4488




----------



## emo4488

merekat703 said:


> Love DY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3955731


Love all the colors!!


----------



## piosavsfan




----------



## marwaaa

does anyone have either of these bangles? I'd love to see them in a stack!!

DY Barrel Bangle with Diamonds:
	

		
			
		

		
	




DY Faceted Stax Bangle:


----------



## Orchidlady

☺️


----------



## wantabalenciaga

OMG I have never even heard of David Yurman but I just looked through this thread and love those bracelets!  Do the open ended ones fit a very small wrist?  Are they generally worn stacked or do they still look good with just one?


----------



## Changeitup

Yes, they fit a small wrist. The trick to the cable bracelets, the open ended ones, is to get the proper size. Frankly, that is true of all bracelets. I didn't think I could wear a Yurman cable until I tried a size S from a Yurman boutique. They also have an XS in certain styles. Many department stores only carry a M which rolled sideways and was just too big for my wrist.  To wear, put the bracelet on by sliding the open end along the wrist from the side of the wrist which is the narrowest part, twist to upright, and then squeeze to fit the way you want it to. Alone or stacked with many other styles, they are beautiful and timeless.


----------



## wantabalenciaga

I found an open ended one that says it will fit 5.75" or smaller.   My wrist is 4.5" or just under.  Will that be ok?  I can just squeeze it to how tight I need it?  Thank you for all your help!


----------



## wantabalenciaga

Actually I meant 5 1/4 - 5 1/2" is my wrist not 4.5'!  So i think a small will be fine.


----------



## Changeitup

You will know its the right size if it doesn't turn sideways or spin around as you wear it.  It should feel comfortable once on and tightened a bit with a gentle squeeze. The 3 beautiful ones Orchidlady posted in her picture seem to fit her perfectly.  Be sure to post pics!


----------



## bosborne23

I'm in awe of everyone's stacks, love it! 

Sometimes I'll add my Hermes with my Yurman, I also like to wear the Hermes with just my chain link Yurman bracelet! [emoji173]️


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## queennadine

Gorgeous! I have the same H bracelet and love it with my DY cable


----------



## outlawtw

Stack of the day ❤️


----------



## deelaa

I just felt like sharing!!![emoji173][emoji173][emoji173]


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

David Yurman Black Onyx and Blue Topaz Old World bracelet. Fun little bracelet that DH surprised me with.
	

		
			
		

		
	







Maybe a little too busy stacked?


----------



## deelaa

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> David Yurman Black Onyx and Blue Topaz Old World bracelet. Fun little bracelet that DH surprised me with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4126808
> View attachment 4126812
> View attachment 4126813
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe a little too busy stacked?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4126815


Beautiful. It looks great stacked!!![emoji2]


----------



## merekat703

Anyone had a diamond fall out of their 5mm cuffs? How much is repair?


----------



## merekat703

My birthday present


----------



## tonij2000

Got these today!


----------



## merekat703

SOTD


----------



## efleon

Just bought the John Hardy Naga cuff and was wondering if it would play nicely with my everyday Yurman stack???


----------



## baghagg

efleon said:


> Just bought the John Hardy Naga cuff and was wondering if it would play nicely with my everyday Yurman stack???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4184871
> View attachment 4184870


Looks gorgeous,  love how the different sizes play off each other


----------



## smooches

*silver stack*


----------



## smooches

*silver and yellow gold stack* 

Yurman does the silver and yellow gold mix so well, it’s what made me fall in love with the designs


----------



## eddilicious

smooches said:


> View attachment 4189925
> 
> 
> *silver and yellow gold stack*
> 
> Yurman does the silver and yellow gold mix so well, it’s what made me fall in love with the designs





smooches said:


> View attachment 4189925
> 
> 
> *silver and yellow gold stack*
> 
> Yurman does the silver and yellow gold mix so well, it’s what made me fall in love with the designs


Both your stacks are gorgeous! I agree Yurman's mixed metals are just beautiful.


----------



## foursquare1

Today’s stack  ignore my hands haha they’re dry!

7mm pearl
7mm Renaissance


----------



## darkangel07760

efleon said:


> Just bought the John Hardy Naga cuff and was wondering if it would play nicely with my everyday Yurman stack???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4184871
> View attachment 4184870



Love the John hardy cuff!


----------



## ashin121

Just came back from David Yurman and got the 5mm Renaissance pink tourmaline gem bracelet. It's my early push gift . Baby is due in a week. The Pearl 7mm represents me and my husband (both June birthdays) and the amethyst 7mm represents my first son (February birthday). They don't have any 7 mm bracelet with pink tourmaline (October birthstone) so this was the next best thing. I'm excited for my October baby to come soon!


----------



## Ariel1128

ashin121 said:


> Just came back from David Yurman and got the 5mm Renaissance pink tourmaline gem bracelet. It's my early push gift . Baby is due in a week. The Pearl 7mm represents me and my husband (both June birthdays) and the amethyst 7mm represents my first son (February birthday). They don't have any 7 mm bracelet with pink tourmaline (October birthstone) so this was the next best thing. I'm excited for my October baby to come soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4208777


 Very pretty and congrats on your new baby! I am also looking to get a stack to represent mine, my husband and my son’s birthstones.


----------



## Holly Brown

❤️


----------



## BlipBloop

Saving up to buy these babies!


----------



## khucka1

DY + Lagos = Happy Stacksgiving!


----------



## merekat703

[emoji173]


----------



## Kkeely30

Hi all!  I love looking at all the amazing stacks. I recently received my first DY bracelet and I would love to stack it with my Michele watch. I see a lot of watch/bracelet combos that I love, but just wondering if they are more prone to scratching each other together?


----------



## uhpharm01

smooches said:


> View attachment 4189915
> 
> 
> *silver stack*


Gorgeous.


----------



## uhpharm01

Is it just me but did David Yurman discontinued a lot of very nice bracelets back in 2016? Thank you


----------



## tonij2000

I've got my eye on a couple new cuffs!


----------



## tequilasunrise22!

Love your stacks! Did the gold end caps on the classic 5mm cable cuff w stones change a little? The ones I saw in store this weekend seem pointier or sharper edge or less rounded than mine? Not sure how to describe..


----------



## Brennamom

So, after resisting for years, DY bit me! Here is my current stack, minus a Je T'aime cable that doesn't play well with these since it isn't open at the top of the wrist (if that makes sense). I'm also super excited, I found an Albion bracelet at a pawn shop of all places (I haunt them for loose diamonds and scrap gold, LOL) thathas the center stone missing. They were selling it for scrap silver even though there is a healthy halo of DY diamonds on it. I want to see if having it restored won't break the bank... Love all your pics, thanks for sharing!!


----------



## e2icchelzc

I'm in! Yurman + Alberto Milani + Lagos


----------



## Comfortably Numb

uhpharm01 said:


> Is it just me but did David Yurman discontinued a lot of very nice bracelets back in 2016? Thank you



No, I also feel like the quality and style had its heyday back then. Been disappointed with recent collections.


----------



## Comfortably Numb

Posted in another thread as well but this is one of my favorite older Yurman stacks. So many combos!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

bump


----------



## merekat703

Stack of the day


----------



## FrenchBulldog

Question for the experts.  I recently purchased a charm for my cable bracelet.  Some of the charms have a cable bail that you push in to open. The more expensive amulets have a bail that is a clip that opens and then snaps shut. Recently, I noticed my charm had fallen off onto my keyboard, which means the clip came open.  Does anyone have experience with this issue.  I am fearful the clip may come open in the future and there goes my charm, which has diamonds and was not cheap.  Any advice would be appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## theprettymiss

I wish DY had an actual designer thread on here!

I dont have a boutique close to me, so a wonderful Nordstrom SA special ordered me the 18k gold pave cable cross pendant necklace.

Such a perfect 30th bday gift and its soooo sparkly!

 I know DY is pretty common, but I honestly didnt see anything I liked (and reasonably priced) from Tiffany or Cartier, lol.


----------



## merekat703

Today's DY


----------



## Aprilmay

I love DY, I need to post my stack. I have a question how does his yellow gold bracelets hold up compared to silver/gold. The reason I ask is I find the silver great and I love the two tone bracelets as I like to mix metals.I wear them to work all the time. They don’t show any wear. I have a birthday coming up and I was thinking of getting a Cartier love or JUC. I have a couple of Cartier rings but here’s the thing I think the Cartier will send my OCD into overdrive with the scratches as people say they get scratched easily. So I was wondering how do DY yellow gold hold up when it comes to scratches etc would it be a good option.


----------



## immijenheap

Morganite


----------



## mocktail

I wear long sleeves most of the time. Would a 3mm Spira bracelet be comfortable under long sleeves? I don't care if no one sees it; l'd just be wearing it for myself.

I don't want to buy one if it will be uncomfortable to wear.

On the Cartier forum I've been advised that the Love bracelet is OK with long sleeves, but JUC probably isn't. Since 3mm spira is small I think it might work under sleeves, but since it's open, maybe it would get caught on clothes like the JUC nail end?

I'd be very grateful for any advice that you Yurman experts can share!


----------



## LizzieBennett

mocktail said:


> I wear long sleeves most of the time. Would a 3mm Spira bracelet be comfortable under long sleeves? I don't care if no one sees it; l'd just be wearing it for myself.
> 
> I don't want to buy one if it will be uncomfortable to wear.
> 
> On the Cartier forum I've been advised that the Love bracelet is OK with long sleeves, but JUC probably isn't. Since 3mm spira is small I think it might work under sleeves, but since it's open, maybe it would get caught on clothes like the JUC nail end?
> 
> I'd be very grateful for any advice that you Yurman experts can share!


It’s very comfortable under long sleeves and a very easy bracelet to wear.


----------



## ssocialitex




----------



## WriterBroad

David Yurman stack with Brighton Woodstock Single leather bracelet with Love Affair wide bead.


----------



## wantabalenciaga

immijenheap said:


> View attachment 4977047
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morganite



Is the small Cartier love bracelet?  Rose or yellow gold?  5mm DY?  Thank you!


----------



## TC1




----------



## XCCX

wrong post!


----------



## immijenheap

wantabalenciaga said:


> Is the small Cartier love bracelet?  Rose or yellow gold?  5mm DY?  Thank you!



It's the small in rose gold  The DY is 5mm!


----------



## Rockerchic

This is my only DY jewelry. I feel so 70s glam when I wear it!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Rockerchic said:


> This is my only DY jewelry. I feel so 70s glam when I wear it!
> 
> View attachment 5020340



Gorgeous DY pieces! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Volvomom

Rockerchic said:


> This is my only DY jewelry. I feel so 70s glam when I wear it!
> 
> View attachment 5020562


Your pieces are gorgeous!!!!!!!


----------



## Volvomom

Volvomom said:


> Your pieces are gorgeous!!!!!!!


I would totally buy those myself...... definitely my style.


----------



## Rockerchic

Volvomom said:


> I would totally buy those myself...... definitely my style.


@Volvomom, thank you so much. They are my only DY pieces and but I do love his 18k gold!


----------



## gabz

Hi how does everyone's store their cable bracelets esp the silver? Mine are in a drawer in the pouches but I honestly think it would be easier to have them in my jewelry box if they wouldn't get damaged or tarnish more easily


----------



## Cosmopolitan

gabz said:


> Hi how does everyone's store their cable bracelets esp the silver? Mine are in a drawer in the pouches but I honestly think it would be easier to have them in my jewelry box if they wouldn't get damaged or tarnish more easily



I store mine in my jewelry box. Wherever you store silver it'll need to be cleaned regularly, but it only takes a little effort to keep it sparkly. I highly recommend Connoisseurs Silver Polishing Cloths (available on Amazon). I've used them for years and they're much better than the little polishing cloths that DY provides.


----------



## gabz

Cosmopolitan said:


> I store mine in my jewelry box. Wherever you store silver it'll need to be cleaned regularly, but it only take a little effort to keep it sparkly. I highly recommend Connoisseurs Silver Polishing Cloths (available on Amazon). I've used them for years and they're much better than the little polishing cloths that DY provides.


Thanks so much!


----------



## emo4488

Cosmopolitan said:


> I store mine in my jewelry box. Wherever you store silver it'll need to be cleaned regularly, but it only takes a little effort to keep it sparkly. I highly recommend Connoisseurs Silver Polishing Cloths (available on Amazon). I've used them for years and they're much better than the little polishing cloths that DY provides.


I do the same. And those cloths are amazing. I just cleaned mine last week and was amazed at how dingy they got sitting for a year of quarantine! I give them a good dish soap and water bath after too.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

emo4488 said:


> I do the same. And those cloths are amazing. I just cleaned mine last week and was amazed at how dingy they got sitting for a year of quarantine! I give them a good dish soap and water bath after too.



Yup, I do a major cleaning of all my silver jewelry about three or four times per year, and like you I follow the Connoisseurs Silver Polishing Cloths with a soak in Dawn dish soap and water. It all looks brand new afterward. 

Just as an aside, when I browse DY jewelry on The Real Real I cannot believe how disgustingly tarnished and dirty some of the pieces are. Who would leave that sitting in their jewelry box? Yuck.  It's really not that hard to keep silver jewelry pretty and clean and preserve your investment.


----------



## merekat703

The cables are my favorite!


----------



## bejewelDsweetheart

merekat703 said:


> The cables are my favorite!
> View attachment 5059600



Love your stack! Is the larger one tourmaline?


----------



## alice87

merekat703 said:


> The cables are my favorite!
> View attachment 5059600


What kind of pink stone in a bigger bracelet? Nice stack.


----------



## merekat703

alice87 said:


> What kind of pink stone in a bigger bracelet? Nice stack.


Its pink tourmaline


----------



## merekat703

bejewelDsweetheart said:


> Love your stack! Is the larger one tourmaline?


Yes!


----------



## olakala

eggz716 said:


> Just added the pearl classic cable crossover bracelet to make my first stack!
> 
> View attachment 3826511


Hi, I love your bracelets is the one with the blue stones 5mm or 7mm?


----------



## eggz716

olakala said:


> Hi, I love your bracelets is the one with the blue stones 5mm or 7mm?


thanks! I think its 4 mm prasiolite 









						Cable Classic Collection Bracelet with Diamonds, 4mm | David Yurman
					

Shop our Cable Classic Collection Bracelet with Diamonds, 4mm from the distinctive style and timeless beauty of David Yurman. Complimentary shipping on all online orders.




					www.davidyurman.com


----------



## gabz

Tempted to add a 4mm with onyx to my stack.


----------



## vinotastic

Tried on the origami ring today. Definitely added it to my wishlist for my Middle finger !


----------



## AllthingsLV

Todays stack!!


----------



## AllthingsLV

The stack of the day!!


----------



## AllthingsLV

Today’s stack!!


----------



## DF622

These are my first ever David Yurman pieces! They have my daughter's and mother's birthstones ❤️  Sadly, they both had some scratches I noticed after I took a closer look-- they aren't easy to see unless you're looking for them. However, they were not cheap. Do DY bracelets scratch easily? What are your experiences? Do you think I should go ahead and exchange?

PS- LOVE everyone's pieces!


----------



## LarkspurLady517

Does anyone have the aluminum renaissance bracelets?  I am curious if they chip.


----------



## atlcoach

LarkspurLady517 said:


> Does anyone have the aluminum renaissance bracelets?  I am curious if they chip.


I have both pink and blue aluminum renaissance bracelets and mine have not chipped.


----------



## merekat703




----------



## DF622

I ended up returning the first pair I bought, but had to repurchase! I went for a medium this time too for a looser fit. Isn't amethyst just lovely in natural sunlight?!


----------



## TraGiv

I’ve added the Madison and Oval link bracelets to my collection. Yesterday’s stack.


----------



## merekat703

DF622 said:


> View attachment 5680350
> 
> I ended up returning the first pair I bought, but had to repurchase! I went for a medium this time too for a looser fit. Isn't amethyst just lovely in natural sunlight?!


Beautiful!!


----------



## merekat703

Blue Topaz and diamond is my newest piece ❤️


----------

